# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Month of January 2008

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Ask a Dream Character what your New Years resolution should be


Advanced Task: Go to a planet outside the solar system, report back what you find.  Extra challange; change into any type of animal or plant you find there.

----------


## rookybeats

These are my goals.


COME ON AARON!!

----------


## TempleGuard

I did the basic task already. About 14 hours after the new year started  ::D:  .
As soon as I realised I am dreaming I went to my computer to chat with someone and see what it would happen if I try to do the task by the computer, but It was flooded with some spam program messages so I went outside and ask one guy from the next apartment (i think that there was a party) to come and tell me something. There was a lady with him and I asked them both "Listen, I know you know, so tell me what I should do this year, what will be, what is my resolution" (or something like that), and the guy said "You must make a Movie", so I was like "A movie!? Anything else", and they both repeated "A movie". So I went out and I continiued with my lucid.
P.S. I guess I did it first  :tongue2:

----------


## Super Duck

Nice one TempleGuard!

Hey, sounds good. I'll try these.
I'll post it back here if I manage it  ::D:

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

This month is going to be pretty fun  :tongue2: 

And crongratz templeguard, that was pretty fast  ::bowdown::

----------


## Sara

Wow, I didn't even see the end of the poll...
Had a great lucid last night, but totally forgot about the task  :Sad: 

Congrats TempleGuard, for doing the task so quickly into the new year!





> "You must make a Movie", so I was like "A movie!? Anything else", and they both repeated "A movie". So I went out and I continiued with my lucid.



So, are you going to make a movie this year?
Or maybe just make one in a lucid dream  :smiley:

----------


## stavrakas

Really interasting... I think that I will have my first lucid dreaming this month! Maybe I will complete those tasks!

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

> Wow, I didn't even see the end of the poll...
> Had a great lucid last night, but totally forgot about the task 
> 
> Congrats TempleGuard, for doing the task so quickly into the new year!
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you going to make a movie this year?
> Or maybe just make one in a lucid dream



 
Wouldn't a great idea for the advanced task be to ask your new year's resolution should be and then complete it? I think so  ::D:

----------


## TempleGuard

> Wow, I didn't even see the end of the poll...
> Had a great lucid last night, but totally forgot about the task 
> 
> Congrats TempleGuard, for doing the task so quickly into the new year!
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you going to make a movie this year?
> Or maybe just make one in a lucid dream



I will try to do something like a "Movie" in a lucid, unless I forgot of course.






> Wouldn't a great idea for the advanced task be to ask your new year's resolution should be and then complete it? I think so



That would be fun.

----------


## Super Duck

Except completing it would not neccessarily be LD-related so it couldn't be a "_Lucid_ Task of the Month"

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

> Except completing it would not neccessarily be LD-related so it couldn't be a "_Lucid_ Task of the Month"



how would it not be lucid related? you get lucid, ask a DC what your resolution should be, then in your same lucid you complete it .. what's not lucid about that? ::?:

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, Temple Guard!  Be sure and tell us about the lucid-movie that you make!  ::lol::

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Oooh, very challenging. I'm going to have fun with this  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

You might notice that the advanced task is a combination of two tasks in the poll.  They were tied at 4 votes each and both were good, so I thought, WTF, let's do something really advanced   ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Going to an extra solar planet sounds easy, becoming an animal from that planet sounds like it might take a few tries for me.   :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> You might notice that the advanced task is a combination of two tasks in the poll.  They were tied at 4 votes each and both were good, so I thought, WTF, let's do something really advanced



Ohh, didn't notice that!
Hadn't seen the final result on the poll either. The advanced tasks still sound a bit out of reach, so I'm going to focus on the basic task first. I really want to have a good new year's resolution  ::D: 

Changing myself into animal is one of my personal tasks, so if it doesn't get done this month, it will be later  :smiley:

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

I'm really liking the advanced task this month. Space is always so beautiful in my dreams. Just gotta dig myself out of my LD dryspell...

----------


## peppy

Interesting. I think I'll try focusing on the basic first.

----------


## Seeker

I look forward to doing the tasks again.  I finished last months basic task today, oh well too late.  Anyway, it was the most wonderful and lucid of lucid dreams.  Entirely freeking realer than real.  I asked three DCs in an office what my dream name was, they insisted it is 'Seeker'.

I even argued with them about it for a few moments and they would not change their minds   ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I even argued with them about it for a few moments and they would not change their minds



I think that is a fine dream name for you, Seeker!  How can you argue with them about that?  And they were so consistent!

A DC called me Pruney-Prune last month (spontaneously, I hadn't asked him what my name was); I thought maybe he was trying to say Moony-Moon.  And I would have preferred the dream name Moonbeam to "Tyler".

----------


## innerspacecadet

All right...a fresh new set of tasks.

From here on, I'm going to see if reminding myself of a good reason to pursue lucid dreams - understanding and stretching the limits of my consciousness and my ability to overcome purely mental obstacles - will help me have more of them.  I had far fewer lucids in December than November, which may have been because my enthusiasm was fading.  I couldn't easily find it in me to complete an induction technique upon WBTB-ing.

----------


## Sara

> I look forward to doing the tasks again.  I finished last months basic task today, oh well too late.  Anyway, it was the most wonderful and lucid of lucid dreams.  Entirely freeking realer than real.  I asked three DCs in an office what my dream name was, they insisted it is 'Seeker'.
> 
> I even argued with them about it for a few moments and they would not change their minds



If your DCs were so consistent about it, it must have been your REAL dream name  :smiley:  

(I asked the same question 3 times to 1 girl and she came up with a different answer every time  :Sad:  )

I was sooo close last night. Had the question in mind, found a gentle DC, but I couldn't produce any sound  :Sad:

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

Noooooooooooooooooo  ::embarrassed:: 
Last night I was in this dream and I found myself at my sister's new house. I was in the living room alone when this golden retriever came up to me. This wasn't her real dog but it didn't matter to me at the time. The dog wouldn't come straight up to me, instead it sat down a few feet from me and wouldn't budge. I was like hmm that's weird and then I started thinking about how sometimes animals try to tell you things. First thing that popped into my head was check his named tag ... when I did though it said DV! haha  :tongue2:  That's when I realized this was a dream and that wasn't her dog so I turned around and there was a computer right there! Convenient  :smiley:  I went onto DV to check the task of the month and it said the task was to play an acordion (sp).  ::?:  I woke up shortly after that without completing that task or the real task  :Oops:

----------


## Super Duck

> how would it not be lucid related? you get lucid, ask a DC what your resolution should be, then in your same lucid you complete it .. what's not lucid about that?



Ah! Complete it _during_ your lucid. Sorry, I misunderstood.

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

> Ah! Complete it _during_ your lucid. Sorry, I misunderstood.



no worries  :smiley:

----------


## innerspacecadet

Ok...I got the basic, though it was crude and disappointing, achieved only during a very short lucid sequence after a longer sequence with two consecutive failures.  Here it is:

Once I entered another dream sequence, probably after a the fading of a previous nonlucid sequence so that I knew the next thing I saw would be a dream (I don't remember how I became aware enough of my state to try the lucid task), I decided that this time I was going to seek out a "magnet," a person wise enough to give me a real answer for my resolution.  I found my stepmother, D.  I asked her, "What's my New Year's resolution?  What should I work on?"  She blurted out, "Your singing."  I responded, "Singing!?  But I don't even sing.  Thank you anyway for giving me a real answer, though."

The dream faded sometime after that.

----------


## ninja9578

Did the basic one.  Damn you, I wanted to be the first to do these  :tongue2: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Varied
*Long Lucid*
I was on a senior trip in *France*.  I asked a woman for a half a pound of *blue cheese* for my mother, but then changed my mind as asked for a quarter pound.  I did all this in English and got a pasta too.

I noticed that there was no cheese in my bag and I thought of going back, but I hadn't payed for it, so decided oh well.  That was mostly because I couldn't remember how to say half in french (I still don't.)

The teachers with us were telling us to buy cheap dinners and I sat down alone, thinking that my friends would join me soon as I watched *Candice* and her friends feel each others boobs  ::?: 

I saw my friends then go into a steak house and the entire scene turned into the opening scene from *That 70's Show*.  Then Fez went lucid and I guess I embodied Fez.  I was enjoying that dream so I tried to loose lucidity and sing the scene with them, but everyone sounded poorly and they blamed it on my lucidity.  They then turned into cartons of juice and we were in a grocery store.  I walked away, thinking of the lucid tasks of the month.

When I remembered it was the New Years one I ran back to the juice section and ask them what my resolution should be.  One of them told me it was to *get laid*.  That was dumb so I went to someone who worked there who was up on a ladder.  He ignored me so I floated up to him and swatted at him.  He disappeared and there were two gorgeous girls at the end of the isle.

I walked up to them and opened up my towel, obeying my New Years resolution.  The one of them immediately started giving me a blowjob.  It felt great, it wasn't a normal blowjob, it was one of those fast, deep, porno style blowjobs.  I then got her friend to help too and they both worked on me.  I was sure that this would wake me up and I prepared for it, but it didn't.

They commented how big I was and looking back I guess I was bigger than normal, maybe twelve inches.  When I orgasmed I noticed that it wasn't normal.  It was a continuous stream of semen rather than short bursts.  I got it everywhere and there was a real lot of it.  I was still naked but then broke the window to my *old house* and went out into the front yard and looked around.

I thought about going across the street and swim, but I had already done that in a previous dream.  I walked around the side of the house and tried to take off to the sky, but fell hard on the ground.  I wondered if I was still dreaming.  I looked around and everything seemed normal.  I then realized that if I was dreaming the window to the house would still be in tact, even though I had just broken it.

I went around the front of the house (still naked) and saw the window was fine.  I then went back inside anyway.  There were windows above the couch and the entire house looked ritzier that it ever had been so I tried spinning myself to an extra solar planet, but I didn't make it.

I then looked around, not sure of what to do when I said "Hi *TwoShadows, Mes Tarrant, and The Cusp*."  I wasn't saying that to a character, I just knew that they occasionally all read my dream journal.  Then three animals appeared.  *Two pigs*, one of which was green and my golden retriever *Molly*.  I was sure that these animals embodied the three dreamers that I had just mentioned.  I wasn't sure who was who though.  

The two pigs changed into photographs of Molly and my lab Jordan.  I then was sure that TwoShadows was the picture of Molly, the picture of the black lab was The Cusp, and the real dog was Mes Tarrant.  There was a fourth animal now, the real Jordan, but I'm not sure who that was.

We were then all on a *bridge*.  The three animals had all taken human form now, in the form of *Dr. Reid* from Scrubs.  One of them tosses a few pennies over the edge of the bridge and Elliot's voice said something along the lines of there being 80 dollars there. 

I looked down and there was another Elliot's head stuck in the side of the bridge.  She acted like a *rabbit* and made funny faces and blew raspberries.

----------


## Seeker

Ninja, I don't know how many times when i was younger that "Getting Laid" was one of my New Years resolutions!!   ::D: 

*Hands ninja a badge*

----------


## Viperfox

This is gonna be fun. ::D: 

-VF

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

haha ninja awesome dream, very uhh .. detailed  :tongue2: 
good to see you watch scrubs too  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

That was one of the longest dreams I ever remembered I don't know why it was so detailed.  If that's my real new years resolution then I already did it on new years night  :tongue2:

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

atta boy  :wink2:  well ask a dc again and find something new to do since you already finished that task so quick

----------


## innerspacecadet

I took a crack at the advanced task this morning.  It was disappointing too.  If I try it again, I might try to incubate it better by looking at weird places and things.

I noticed some time after the break-up of an earlier dream that I was having hypnagogic imagery.  I continued to test the "workability" of this imagery - how easily I could do things within it without it breaking up - until I was satisfied that I was dreaming.

I remembered at some point that I needed to get to an extrasolar planet.  I was driving at first and would have tried that, but I have no recent experience with driving and was terribly out of practice and almost got into an accident.  So I then tried bicycling, imagining my bike becoming a spaceship, and looking for a road that would serve as a decent runway for takeoff.  I wasn't taking off yet, but somehow I just randomly ended up as a passenger in a large van.  I figured this van would work as a spaceship.  Whoever was driving the van took me straight up into the sky.  I enjoyed the sensations and closed my eyes, waiting to end up on the other planet when the ride was done.  I even had an idea of the planet's name - it was something like Maricia or Metallicia.

I arrived at a house with one outdoor "room" and the rest indoors.  There were other people there - presumably tourists or colonists from Earth.  I asked one of them, a woman in a chair, "Is this Maricia (or Metallicia - whichever of those two names I used)?"  She said yes.  In the outdoor room, I found one of the signs I was looking for of being on an alien planet: bizarre soil.  It was Mars-red and organized in messy clumps that were similar in size and shape to a walnut without a shell.  I picked up one of these clumps, and it was light and crumbly, as I might have expected.

I looked around more.  I saw some scenes of what looked like Earth's moon over raging seas.  Most of what I saw was just the house - disappointingly familiar-looking rooms, and disappointingly familiar-looking people.  In fact, the house looked so familiar that in the dream I felt that it was based on a house I once knew in real life.   Not a clearly alien creature in sight.

But when I went back to the outdoor area, I noticed a few more odd things: a wall apparently composed of polished river rocks (something I never see back on "Earth") and some unfamiliar looking plants.  Most noticeable was a plant whose leaves looked like some familiar plant I see in gardens with huge leaves and big stalks bearing many small blossoms in a cone-like formation, but the stalks of thsee plants were instead topped with a single, pink and white poppy-like flower.  There were also some strange bushes.  Still no alien animals to become.  But then I realized, "Oh yeah, I can become a plant."  So, I stood up tall and tilted my face toward the sky, trying to emulate one of those alien poppy plants, hoping that I would magically become one and someone would come and admire me as a flower.  That didn't happen though - as far as I could tell, I had just stayed me.

[Next time I should try to actively grow petals or something...similar to what several people who did the November sex-change did, growing the anatomy fo the opposite sex.  I didn't do that.  Visibly and palpably changing my form at will would be a new challenge for me]

----------


## Viperfox

Below is an excerpt from a lucid dream I had last night:

"Then I was watching Beowulf 2. It was set on another planet.  
 Then, I was teleported to the movie. I was standing on the banks of a grey river near a futuristic city which looked like the machine city from Matrix Revolutions. Then these little furry creatures in black cloaks tied me to a pole and carried me to the city."

-VF

----------


## ~Erin~

I completed the basic Task for the month 

I was walking down my old elementary school path towards the blacktop. It was cold windy and I recall seeing snow. I thought back to a dream I had that was similar and then I realized I was dreaming. I was searching for someone to ask what my new  year Resolution should be and I found my tutor and I asked her. She sort of said it in a whisper but she said something around the lines of " find Sophie," or "be Sophie." Though, i was sure she didn't mean to actually find this person named Sophie but to look up what the name meant. 

So yesterday morning I looked up in a old name book what the name Sophie meant and it said "The sensible." So, last night I had another Lucid dream and I found my tutor again and I asked if that was what she meant and she said yes. 

So my new year resolution is to be more sensible

----------


## ninja9578

But being sensible is no fun  :smiley:   So far no one has done the advanced task?  Maybe I'll try again tonight and be the first.

----------


## ~Erin~

> But being sensible is no fun  So far no one has done the advanced task? Maybe I'll try again tonight and be the first.



 
haha yeah I know . ugh.. but we all know The resoultion we make won't last long  :wink2: 

I was more interested on the basic task .Though, because I'm done with that one I'll probably try the Advanced task sometime this month.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome. I love the advanced challenge. Flying into space, from Earth, as always been a challenge for me (read as: I've never been able to do it), so I'm definitely going to see if I can pull this off, this month.

----------


## Viperfox

> But being sensible is no fun   So far no one has done the advanced task?  Maybe I'll try again tonight and be the first.



I did already. Sorry.

-VF

----------


## innerspacecadet

I attempted the advanced task too.  But I haven't gotten credit for it yet, and I didn't pull off the "turning to an alien creature" part of it.

Ninja, you can still be the first to become an alien creature from your dream planet.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  I'm gonna turn into an alien and write a book called "To Serve Man"   :tongue2:   *Obscure references precede*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yay!  I'm gonna turn into an alien and write a book called "To Serve Man"    *Obscure references precede*



Hahaha.  :smiley: 

Personally, I think I'm going to travel to the home planet of the yautja (_Predator_), and see how _they_ like it when some interstellar badass comes to _their_ planet, looking to start some shit.  ::evil::

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

> Hahaha. 
> 
> Personally, I think I'm going to travel to the home planet of the yautja (_Predator_), and see how _they_ like it when some interstellar badass comes to _their_ planet, looking to start some shit.



Haha clever idea, you'll need so sweet powers to beat them though. Remember they have that extra-sensory stuff like heat and I think others?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Haha clever idea, you'll need so sweet powers to beat them though. Remember they have that extra-sensory stuff like heat and I think others?



Hmm. That's a good point. 
But then again...if they can have it...so can I.  ::cooler::  I've never tried to use thermal vision, but it'd be cool as hell to try it!

...I wonder if the yautja actually have a detectable heat signature.  ::hrm::

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

> Hmm. That's a good point. 
> But then again...if they can have it...so can I.  I've never tried to use thermal vision, but it'd be cool as hell to try it!
> 
> ...I wonder if the yautja actually have a detectable heat signature.



i'm sure you can create your own ways of tracking  ::D: 
possibly something as simple as a 'yautja tracker' if you have a map or something they could show up as little dots on the map  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> i'm sure you can create your own ways of tracking 
> possibly something as simple as a 'yautja tracker' if you have a map or something they could show up as little dots on the map



Heh. True. I remember I actually had one dream where I was flying through a forest at night, with some of my friends. Even though I couldn't see them, I had a little HUD display that showed up in the bottom right of my view, like it was a radar in a video game, and represented my friends as little red dots. Hahaha. I could even use something like that.  ::wink::

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  Oneironaut got the Twilight Zone reference.

Let's all go raise Hell on alien badass's worlds tonight.  Someone go to 'Alien's world too  ::D:

----------


## Mrs. Jones

> Advanced Task: Go to a planet outside the solar system, report back what you find.  Extra challange; change into any type of animal or plant you find there.
> *Badge coming soon*



cool. that's near enough my personal goal anyway.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yay!  Oneironaut got the Twilight Zone reference.



Heh. One of the few episodes I actually _do_ remember.  ::wink:: 

Sadly, no contra-alien carnage to speak of, as of yet.

----------


## Spiderman_859

Man I got really close today, I was outside in a barn and I asked my mom what my resolution should be and she told me to get inside. I asked again and she yelled at me so I was like fuck it and decided to leave. Maybe I'll have better look tomarrow.

----------


## Riot Maker

I did the basic task of the month :smiley: . Adam is going to be proud of me. Well i got a lucid by my un-intentional wildhttp://www.dreamviews.com/community/...046#post645046 for further info about my un-intentional wild. 

So basicly i was at my locker in my school puting away my jacket and bag because i didn't want to cary them around. After that i decided to ask DC's what my resolution was. I asked 2 friends that i know they just said "no" after i aksed what my resolution was which really didn't make sence. Then i asked one of my goofy friends and he said my resolution was to count doughnuts. not really the answear i was looking for so i decided to ask another dc. This dc was my best friends dad, he said my resolution was to be a fireman. This made a little more sence so i said thanks and left.

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

sounds like you have a couple resolutions to complete haha  :wink2: 
i'd take the doughnut counting one if i were you

----------


## Riot Maker

ahahahahha. yeah i think i might have to. that way when know one is looking i can sneak a few in my mouth :smiley:

----------


## OrionStyles

I like planet hopping, so I did this one last night. I do it often anyways so it's easier for me then asking for a new years resolution.  ::D: 

Before getting into the dream I'll mention that when going for orbit, I find it easier to maintain a view of the ground below me and move away from it. If I turn towards the sky too quickly I generally end up flying with no escape to space.

Once I am in orbit and have the "space shuttle" view of earth, I can turn towards whatever star and rush to it without getting stuck in flight. 

The dream.

It started off with myself being chased by a bunch of wild dogs. They were alot faster then me, so I went prone to hide in some grass. When I did that I melded into the ground and suddenly they couldn't track me anymore. AHAH! Lucidity achieved. Actually that was rather convenient, being prone is the right position to begin my ascent to orbit. I lifted off the ground and had that queasy zero G feeling you get sometimes while hovering, so I focused on a spot on the ground below instead of looking around and it wasn't long before I was looking at the earth. With orbit achieved I did a quick turn and a warp field like boost off to a random star in the distance. The other stars whipped by in that "star-trek" like visual of warp speed, and it wasn't long until I reached the solar system and began to slow. My planet was actually a giant boring dust ring, but it did have an orbital cruise ship. I went there instead of planetside because it was clearly more interesting. Onboard in the crowd of people walking about (all human), I ran into what I called one of my other "iterations" (basically another sentient creature with similar thoughts and outlooks to me) and "she" was serving drinks on the cruise ship. Yep, a waitress. I was about to start up a conversation with her but there was a giant mirror behind the bar. Grrr, I lost control at that point and the dream played itself out. Looking at my reflection I was female *I am male* and fidgeting with my hair. The hair was blonde instead of my normal brown and after deciding I was pretty cure for a girl that's when I woke up. 

Maybe I should try out being a blonde?  :wink2:

----------


## hercules71185

I'm sorry I have to wow this.. I'm a very powerful lucid dreamer to say the least. I can do a lot with my surroundings, fly anywhere. To another planet. I've personally done this with saturn because I wanted to see the rings in the light up close. but, morph into an animal. I've never tried that and that sound hard. I can morph my surroundings but, NEVER have I did myself. lol. great list and I will do it for ya :-D

as the guy above stated don't float up without anything around, try to go where its nigh time focus on a star and go there thinking of it as a planet and you should get there. If its day light I never tried this. I will try some of these things tonight and see what happens.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

i had a lucid last night and tried the advanced, but didn't get close at all.

i was torn between flying to the planet or dream spinning. i figured i'd spin because sometimes i can't fly, and i'd be angry if i got very far then be unable to continue- i fly pretty slow and i stall a lot.

so i spun, but recently i've been blacking out after spinning and this time was no different. at least i didn't wake up like i normally do after spinning, and was able to continue with the dream

----------


## iadr

As I concentrate on floating I find my dream body trying to float out of my physical body, although it appears to be stuck, as it is unable to get all of the way out.

I try every which way I can think of to get out of my body, turning first this way, then that way, but nothing works, until I imagine myself flying, after which I find myself flying up through some trees and into what seems like the twilight zone.

As I am flying through what feels like the twilight zone, I remember the task I had wanted to accomplish, that of going to Mars.

So I think about going to Mars, while at the same time giving my subconscious mind permission to take me to whatever planet it thinks would be best to go to.

Almost immediately I feel myself descending and find myself flying in a place that is both dark and foggy, making it very difficult to see anything, although I do see some buildings that look like housing projects on the side of one of the roads I am flying along.

As I am flying along I begin to hear some male voices which seem to be approaching me as they are getting louder and louder.

I relax as in the past when I have encountered these voices they usually don't seem to know I even there.

This time they seem to sense my presence though, because I very shortly feel myself completely covered by something like a blanket which forces me back into my body and causes me to wake up, putting an end to a perfectly fun adventure. :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, iadr.  I had that same problem of getting stuck in my body lately; unlike you, I never could get out.   

I'm not sure if Mars has housing projects.... :smiley:

----------


## iadr

> I'm not sure if Mars has housing projects....



 ::lol::  I sort of doubt that they do also. 

I guess that was just the best my subconscious mind could do.

Who knows where I actually was, although the darkness, fog, and eerie feeling in the atmosphere made it seem like another planet.

----------


## iadr

> I look forward to doing the tasks again.  I finished last months basic task today, oh well too late.  Anyway, it was the most wonderful and lucid of lucid dreams.  Entirely freeking realer than real.  I asked three DCs in an office what my dream name was, they insisted it is 'Seeker'.
> 
> I even argued with them about it for a few moments and they would not change their minds



Something we might consider doing is creating a special badge for anyone who accomplishes a previous months task.  

Completing a task from a previous month is still a great accomplishment, which in my opinion should be rewarded.

This would give someone who might need just a little more time to complete a task an opportunity to complete that task and get the proper recognition for completing it.

We could use the same badges we currently use, but just put a "P" in the middle of them if it to designate that it was for a previous month.

All the person would need to do is let us know which months task they completed so we would be able to look it up easily.

Comments?  Suggestions?

----------


## Moonbeam

That's a good idea about the badge with a "P".  Easy to do, and would make it worthwhile finally managing to perform a task that someone has been working on for a long time.  

In the lucid task club, we have talked about doing this as an ongoing project; having a list of previous tasks that we complete.  I think we were calling it the "challenge tasks".  Each person could maybe have their own thread, and after they do the task of the month they could pick a challenge task to do.

----------


## Clairity

Well I did the basic task and my feelings are kinda mixed. I'm thrilled as it's my first lucid since before the Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Year's holidays but sad as I had a FA when I thought I was writing it all down and forgot some of the most important details.  ::?: 

Anyhoo, I got up at 3:30 am, went to the restroom and then to the couch to WILD.

After some suggestions/affirmations, I felt the familiar "shift" and knew I was lucid. I stood up, walked to the front door, opened it and walked thru.

I jumped up into the sky and flew for a while looking for people. I flew over fields until I saw an outdoor concert being held around a huge outdoor swimming pool. I landed without much fanfare on the outskirts of the venue and saw 5 guys go into a small building. I decided that I would follow them and ask them what my New Year's resolution should be.

Once I entered the building I saw that it was actually the men's restroom.  :tongue2: 

The guys were all over 40 except for one who looked to be in his late teens/early 20s. They all stared at me like I was crazy which didn't faze me in the slightest.

I walked until I stood in front of them and said, "Tell me what my New Year's resolution should be."

They stood silently for a moment, then looked at each other and burst out laughing! "Why should we know what your resolution should be?!" one of the older men asked. 

(Great.. I had to have logical DCs!  ::roll:: )

"Because this is my dream!" I replied. They again laughed at me but I noticed that the younger one wasn't laughing as hard as the others anymore.

I'll prove I'm dreaming" I said, "I'll float around this room". With that I leaned back thinking I would float on my back but only the top part of me floated and my feet drug along the floor.  :Oops: 

Well they just about died laughing then.. all except the younger one.

I knew then that I had to try again and this time I successfully floated on my back up towards the ceiling and then I did a really pretty slow backflip.

I gently touched down and the looks on their faces were priceless! I asked again, "What should my New Year's resolution be?" but no one could give me an answer.

They all then went outside as the concert was starting. I stood for a second wondering what I should do before following them outside. I no longer saw the older 4 men but the younger one was outside the restroom waiting for me.

A beautiful slow song that I recognized softly began to play and it increased in volume until it filled the night air.

He slowly walked over to me and I instinctively moved into his arms. Without a word we held each other and swayed dancing rhythmically to the music. For the duration of that song.. there was no one but us.

The song ended and he let me go and backed away from me. 

I gazed at him for a second, then turned and flew straight up into the air and then over the outdoor pool and concert stage. I looked down at all the people as I flew over and suddenly I wanted to see him again.

I turned back and flew to where we'd danced but he was gone.  :Sad: 

I thought the dream had ended and I that I was writing down everything.. including the song that we'd danced to but I kept going through my notes and I couldn't find it. I picked up pad after pad and turned page after page but couldn't find my notes about this dream!?! Then I woke up for real!!! I am sooo angry that I lost the name of that song due to a FA.  :Bang head: 

But at least I completed the basic task.. I did ask.. I just didn't get an answer.

----------


## Kyhaar

Let's hope I can have another lucky lucid- this task sounds like fun!

Lately, I've been having stress-related nightmares  :Sad: . I hope I can use those to my advantage.

Seeker, that's a cool dream name. Mine turned out to be Jharaerea, and I learned a good lesson- never steal beer from angry bartenders.





> I thought the dream had ended and I that I was writing down everything.. including the song that we'd danced to but I kept going through my notes and I couldn't find it. I picked up pad after pad and turned page after page but couldn't find my notes about this dream!?! Then I woke up for real!!! I am sooo angry that I lost the name of that song due to a FA.



Happened to me too- I "wrote" down my dream name on paper. Except, I couldn't find it. Took me about an hour to remember, and I was so worried!

----------


## iadr

> I jumped up into the sky and flew for a while looking for people. I flew over fields until I saw an outdoor concert being held around a huge outdoor swimming pool. I landed without much fanfare on the outskirts of the venue and saw 5 guys go into a small building. I decided that I would follow them and ask them what my New Year's resolution should be.
> 
> Once I entered the building I saw that it was actually the men's restroom.



Congratulations Clairity.  :boogie: 
That was an awesome lucid, and very entertaining to read. ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations on breaking your dry-spell, Clariity!  That was a cool dream.  Maybe you can get back there and find that DC again...have you ever been able to do that?  I never can find the same DC more than once.

----------


## ninja9578

Hey guys, I'm not one to complain very much, but those silver wings you gave me are kind of itchy.  I think I'd like to upgrade to gold wings.  I know that they cost a little more so I thought I've settle by sharing a story of my latest lucid dream from my journal:   ::D: 


Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Very Good
*It's a Cookbook!*I was in the passenger seat of a very small car in the middle of nowhere with my father.  I suddenly had the feeling that I wasn't where I seemed.  "Where are we going?"  I asked him.

"The darkness," he replied after a moment.

"Where are we really going?"  I demanded as I analyzed that.  He didn't answer.  I stood up in the car, my head and hands went through the roof.  I used my hands to pull a hole in the roof so that I could fit through it.  The roof tore open like tin foil.  

I then flew straight up as fast as I could towards the clouds.  I had never been more than forty feet above the ground before, but I didn't look down to make sure that I didn't loose this.  I flew up though one set of clouds (scratch that off my checklist) and then through two more, feeling as if I was falling once.  It took longer than I thought to exit the atmosphere and the sky remained blue for a long time.

I focused on the moon and then the sky turned black.  I was apparently flying in a spiral, the moon would rotate around me, getting closer with each rotation.  I heard a narrative explaining the story as I closed in on the moon.  The narrative suddenly said that I got turned around. 

I looked at where I was going and I was headed back towards Earth.  I must have been a hundred thousand miles from it.  The I realized that I wasn't looking at the Earth at all, this was another, much smaller planet.

I flew towards it and I could see farms on it.  The planet itself was blue and green like Earth, but didn't really have any large land masses, mostly small islands.  There was a large one that looked like Australia (it was about the same size comparatively.)  I flew towards that.  The landscape didn't zoom in smoothly, it kind of acted like Google Earth.  I would get closer then a higher resolution image would appear.  I had sort of a fish-eye lens view now.

I landed on the surface and found myself in a small room.  The ground and floor were both made out of a hard rubber sort of substance (like a mat in a weight room.)  It was dark grey.  I was alone, but was quickly joined by an alien and a pretty woman.  I immediately recognized both.  The alien had a large protruding forehead and the woman was the woman from the Twilight Zone episode.  There was a book on the table.  I couldn't see the title, but knew that it was "To Serve Man."

The Alien and Woman


I rubbed the alien's head, the top was flat and smooth.  He wiped it off and I apologized that my hands were wet.  I guess I had put wet gloves on at some point.  I asked him if I could get him something to eat.  The alien grinned smugly and nodded.

I walked away and quickly transformed into one of the aliens.  I grew taller and my posture changed.  I touched my forehead to find that it had changed.  I saw a staircase leading down.  I flew down it and landed in a ninja-roll.  I was surprised to see another human there.  He was a young boy, maybe fifteen, and he was playing video games. 

He complained about the alien games and I looked around him.  There were miniature DVDs of Futurama and Animal Planet and he told me that he had access to the complete works of the human education.

Video in my DJ


Am I the first to actually turn into one of the aliens?   :smiley:   That would make me happy, I will be posted a video for the contest thing later in the day.

I also just created two badges for the tasks.

----------


## Clear

> I rubbed the alien's head, the top was flat and smooth.  He wiped it off and I apologized that my hands were wet.  I guess I had put wet gloves on at some point.  I asked him if I could get him something to eat.  The alien grinned smugly and nodded.
> 
> I also just created two badges for the tasks.



You rubbed the alien's head and then apologized yourself because you were wet? Eheh funny dream and weird alien.

Anyway cool badges, guess I'll only have one in like 5 mounths  :Sad:

----------


## Oneiro

> I never can find the same DC more than once.



Huh? What about your "BF"? And your "relatives"? Don't you dream about them in multiples? I'm sure I've read a few accounts of yours where you mention them.. ??

BTW Haven't you ever asked them who they _really_ are?

----------


## iadr

> Huh? What about your "BF"? And your "relatives"? Don't you dream about them in multiples? I'm sure I've read a few accounts of yours where you mention them.. ??
> 
> BTW Haven't you ever asked them who they _really_ are?



Hey, that's a good point Oneiro.  

I've never considered my wife to be a DC, but I'm going to try to remember to ask her who she really is the next time she is in one of my dreams.

Sometimes the simplest and most obvious DC's are the easiest ones to miss.

I just hope we're not sharing a dream together when I ask her that. ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hey guys, I'm not one to complain very much, but those silver wings you gave me are kind of itchy. I think I'd like to upgrade to gold wings.



That was a quick promotion!  Good job! :boogie: 





> I also just created two badges for the tasks.



Those are beautiful, Ninja!  Thanks.   :smiley: 





> Huh? What about your "BF"? And your "relatives"? Don't you dream about them in multiples? I'm sure I've read a few accounts of yours where you mention them.. ??
> 
> BTW Haven't you ever asked them who they _really_ are?



Hmmm...I guess you're right.  :Oops:   I was thinking of those other DC's.  It has never occurred to me to ask people that I knew who they really were.  (Adding it to the ever-increasing list of things to do... ::lol:: )

----------


## Metaphyz1k

Hehe, are New Years resolutions still valid now?

----------


## Jamoca

The advanced task sounds really cool. I've been outside the solar system in some weak lucids before, but never to a different planet.

----------


## Meakel

I tried the basic task, but none of my DCs would speak to me for some reason. 

I did manage to do the advanced one though. One of the strangest dreams I have had. I used an old biplane to fly in to space, and the only planet I could find was this large muffin shaped one. I remember flying around trying to look for others. I landed, and even though I did it safely, it exploded anyway. Around me were trees growing muffins. With some people muffins. I was a muffin world. I don't know why muffins. I tried the extra challenge and well, turned into a muffin. Then I thought it'd be funny too eat another muffin. Muffin's scream really weird. I remember being accused of cannibalism and the rest of the dream consisted of me, fighting off muffin police.

Strange it was. I don't know why it had to be muffins.

----------


## skywatcher

I found myself lucid and walking down a country road on a beautiful Spring day.  The sky was a deep blue, the trees were green and there were fields of yellow flowers on either side.  The smell was wonderful.  I stepped over a fence looking for someone to talk to.  Sure enough, I turned around and a small aging man approached me.  I asked him what my New Year's resolution should be.  He tried to tell me but just then another DC appeared and interrupted him.  I asked him again.  Again ,the DC interrupted him as if to thwart my efforts.  Finally, I shouted at him to shut up so I could here the old man speak.  When I finally heard him he said "your task is to go find Vick Bungalo."  So, I left and continued walking down the road trying to find this Bungalo fellow.  A little kid ran up to me with a big stick of beef jerky in his hand.  He looked at me and said, "it's like chocolate, you know," then ran off.  After that I woke up.

----------


## Clairity

> I also just created two badges for the tasks.



These are beautiful ninja!!  ::smitten::

----------


## Robot_Butler

I got real close with the advanced task.  I've never been very good with space travel, but I deceded recently that I wanted to fly straight up while looking down.  I will try again tonight with a different method of travelling.

I am meditating after WBTB, and I start to feel SP. To keep from losing it, I imagine the sensation of rising and falling, bouncing up and down on my mattress while still paralyzed. As I'm doing this, I notice a figure standing in the doorway to my bedroom. It looks like the silouette of a huge oversized troll. It's so gigantic, It starts to disorient me as to how close or far away it is. I know it can not possibly fit in my living room. It sort of looks like my Father if he was all huge and bubbly and hunched like a troll. It reaches a huge troll hand into the room in a threatening way. I decide to use it's hand as a way to enter the dream. I reach up and take it's hand before it can strangle me, imagining that it is reaching in to pull me out of my body. It is very soft, like a lady's hand. As soon as I touch it, I find myself standing in a ballroom in a tuxedo, with a fancily dressed woman holding my hand as if we are about to dance.

The woman with me is someone I knew from around 15 years ago.  I look around the scene, confused as to why I'm in a ballroom with a woman I haven't thought of in years.  What the hell does this have to do with trolls? I ask a few questions, and get nonsense responses from her.  While talking, I remember the task of the month to visit another planet.  Just before bed, I told my girlfriend about the task, and she said she would like me to take her with me.  

I put my hands on the shoulders of my dance partner, and lock my gaze on her.  I stare into her eyes and 'will' her to transform into my girlfriend.  Her eyes fill my entire field of vision, but I can sense the rest of her transforming.  As soon as the transformation is complete, I tighten my grasp on her shoulders and fly upward towards the ceiling.  We remain perfectly still but rocket straight up throught a skylight.  As we pass through the skylight, I see a third person slow motion replay of the glass shattering all around us.  Very cool.

We fly upward rediculously fast, and everything around us is blurred into blue streaks.  I look down, and see everything zooming away from us like an aerial photograph.  I see the earth falling away into the distance, and am left in the blackness of space.  I have an idea in my mind about where I am going, and that I am almost there.  Unfortunately, the blackness all around me is too disorienting, and I wake up from the dream.

Failed at the task of the month, but accomplished one of my lucid goals nonetheless.

EDIT: Ok, I just read Clairity's dream, and if it was from Saturday night also, there's a weird coincidence with the dancing thing.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

i was flying, heading out the atmosphere. the atmosphere was unusually thick- not by viscosity, but the distance it extended from earth. i was passing through layers and layers of fluffy clouds, and i was wondering why it took so long. i was amazed at how vivid the images were, and i passed a dark thunder cloud with realistic, vibrant lightning. it was gorgeous. i tried to speed up and immediately found myself in outer space. i hadn't seen the solar system leave behind me. i guess i skipped that part. there were an abnormal lot of galaxies and nebulae and all that good stuff mixed in with the stars, and i couldn't decide where i wanted to go. i was still deciding when i felt solid ground materialize beneath my feet. i looked behind me and i was on a planet which looked remarkably like earth. buildings, etc. it was night and i had landed on a rooftop of a popular urban area. apparently people on this planet walked around on rooftops as well as on the ground, because there were people with me on this roof and on others. i found a metal PDA-like device by my feet which told me it was the year 58 on this planet. i looked around and realized that it was an advanced civilization, technology-wise. the people on the rooftop with me were completely human though- dressed like Earthlings, and they speak English. i said to a friendly middle-aged woman, who was with her kids, started talking to me as though i was a local. i said i wasn't from there and had to get going. i don't remember much after this. i remember going to a garage sale, doing some shopping, and going to a meeting before flying out the window.

----------


## iadr

> As I am flying through what feels like the twilight zone, I remember the task I had wanted to accomplish, that of going to Mars.
> 
> So I think about going to Mars, while at the same time giving my subconscious mind permission to take me to whatever planet it thinks would be best to go to.
> 
> Almost immediately I feel myself descending and find myself flying in a place that is both dark and foggy, making it very difficult to see anything, although I do see some buildings that look like housing projects on the side of one of the roads I am flying along.



At first I was unsure where I had actually gone in this lucid, but now I'm thinking that I may have actually gone to Mars after someone showed me the below website where this guy claims to have soul travelled to various plantets, because the pictures I found here look almost exactly like the place I was at, although it was really dark and foggy during my lucid.

Anyway, this site may help someone else decide on a possible planet that they might like to visit.

http://www.soundcurrentrider.com/Mars.html

----------


## Joxer

I had some hypnagogic imagery that I thought I would share.

I was looking at a planet then I realized I was in the hypnagogic state.  So I started flying (human torch style) as I'm prone to do.  I flew around the planet (third person perspective) and came back and touch the flame trail that circled the planet.  Then I remembered to try to do the task of the month.  Next thing I know I'm standing on the ground and my wife is in front of me.  We passionately embrace and I rip open her shirt.  Then I remember the question before we get any further.  "What is my new year's resolution?"  I say.

"To have more sex!"  She responds.

That was the last thing I remember.  But I must say with a newborn that arrived in December, I'm pretty sure this resolution is unfortunately made to be broken.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

where's my badge  ::morecrying::

----------


## telaranrhiod walker

Ok, so this morning I had an ld and did the basic task. I was in a dark rm, noticed my reflection was weird, then when i looked at it closer it changed to another girls place. I did a nose rc, so now i know i'm dreaming. i decide to ask about my new years resoloution when  i see ppl. i open the door, and there are several ppl standing there. I  ask a lady and she shrugs her shoulders, and might have said "I don't know". Since there are several ppl there I ask them all at once, several times. Finally a guy says "failure to a read a book" or something along those lines. Well this sorta makes sense since I almost always read a book to the very end no matter what, and i havent read a book in months, and just started reading one yesterday. But then a little girl, says "don't listen to him", then she takes my hand a leads me down the long hallway quickly, then turns right, we are outside and she sits down beside tiny animals, i really mean tiny dears, bears, etc that are only 1 ft tall. i pick up a baby llama, it has really soft furr, i pet it several times before waking up.

----------


## Spiderman_859

I got my very first basic task today. :boogie:  This morning my dad accidentally woke me up before he went to work at about 4 o'clock. So I decided what the heck and started a wild. The first time I waited too long and didn't enter the dream the second time however I got in. I got out of bed and my brother was laying on the floor playing guitar in his underwear so I asked him what my New Year's resolution should be and I must have not been paying attention because I didn't really catch anything he said. So I left my house somehow I ended up in K-mart. I walked around and eventually I stumbled upon a group of my friends and a teacher from my school. I asked one of them what should my resolution be and he answered. "You have to learn to grow better crops and find out what crop circles are all about"  ::?:  This didn't make any sense to me but I was happy I completed the task so I sat them down and made a game of pulling off my fingers and flying them around. Everyone really enjoyed that trick until my alarm woke me up.

----------


## LDallNight

So, yesterday I had an LD and it went like this.

I was walking through my school when I saw my friend Sean.  We started talking about something and I don't remember exactly how, but I realized that I was dreaming.  I then stopped paying attention to the previous conversation and asked Sean "What should my New Years Resolution be?".  He then replied, to my amazement, "To stop Lucid Dreaming..."  I was simply dumbfounded, but decided to try the advanced task before I woke up.  I said "That's not gonna happen" and then flew away.  I flew past all of the planets in our galazy, and into deep deep space.  This took about 10-15 seconds.  Once in "deep space" I saw a planet similar to Earth.  I flew around it a few times and landed.  Once on the planet I noticed that everything was mountanous and bueatiful.  Thats when I truly looked around.  The planet was simply AMAZING to look at.  It was similar to the Rocky Mountains, yet the mountains were even more massive.  I walked around a bit, and then created a portal.  I walked through, with no destination in mind aside from staying on the planet.  I ended up on a cliff top.  Looking out I saw a lush forest with extremely high pine trees.  I was about a mile or 2 high.  The view was truly breath taking.  When I ripped my eyes from the view, I turned around.  Behind me was a "tribe" of an alien people.  They all were bluish, and had orange hair.  Many had mowhawks/crazy hair.  The one thing they all had in common was they were all brandishing weapons and aiming them at me.  Many were all aiming bow and arrows at me.  The tips of the arows were green.  Some of them had spears.  They had no armour, only leatherish pants.  Instead of talking, I felt threatened, and quickly beganto run for the cliff edge.  Arrows flew by me, and one pierced my right arm (very weird and painful feeling, even while dreaming).  I ignored the pain, and leaped off the cliff.  I began free falling, and looked back and saw a few of them leap after me.  After a short air skirmish, in which I kicked a few into outcroppings of the cliff, or stabbed them with a knife I had, I noticed I was rapidly accelerating towards the ground.  I tried to gain control and fly, but I was too caught up in sudden fear.  I failed to gain control, and hit the ground and woke up. 
I woke up very happy and satisfied, as this was probably my best Lucid dream yet.  It was about 45 min. long and very vivid.  I'm pretty pumped just thinking about it....  Anyways, I did both tasks and I'm happy about that!

-Justin

----------


## Sara

Argh, LD, that color is very difficult to read!
Great that you accomplised the task though!

Yesterday I said to my BF: damn, it's already the tenth and I still haven't accomplished the TOTM  :Sad:   The badges are so beautifull this month, I really want one!
So this morning in a short nap, I had only 40 seconds of lucidity, but they were well spent:

*rest of dream in my DJ*
Not expecting I could be dreaming, I pinch my nose. Hey, WTF, I can breath! _ (yeah, I finally discovered the awesomeness of a random nose pinch!!)_

OK, so this IS a dream, now what can I do....
I see red mailboxes at the end of the street. Then I remember my task! Ask for my new year's resolution. Knowing I don't have too much time, I approach an old lady that is crossing the street. On the middle of the street, I ask her immediately (in Dutch): "Please, what is my new year's resolution? "

She responds with a mumbling voice: _"Nou, mevrouw, je zult het niet zo leuk vinden, maar je moet meer thee brengen"_ (translated: "well, miss, you won't like it, but you'll have to bring more tea")
To make sure I understood her correctly, I ask "Tea?"
She says more clearly now: _"Ja, viertijd thee, zoals mijn moeder vroeger ......"_ ("yes, four-time tea, like my mother used to .....")


So, I should bring tea. Or maybe drink more tea...?

----------


## hercules71185

ok. I decided that I'd goto another planet. That was the only task I remembered off your list and tried it out. I seriously flew for a good 60 seconds at super speeds and could bearly get to the moon. It was a crescent moon and I was able to fly through it for some reason lol.  I then proceeded to go out  away from the bright sun. It felt as if the bottoms of my feet were on fire but, I didn't look down. I was flying away from the sun. And kept going I looked back after about 30-45 seconds because I was afraid I'd lose lucidity after a bit. And saw the moon still. I didn't make it very far. It was like realistic speed. I did what I could to find an asteroid because it was my last hope. I then found one and bolted toward it. For some reason I could not slow down haha. I collided with the asteroid and landed on it. I'd say it was about 50 ft across. I searched around it and found a few caves and holes in it. I sat down for a second to take in the dream and just enjoy the effects. Also to keep lucid. I tend to fall out every time I rush too much. After a few seconds say 30. I decided to take a tour of the caves. Inside one led me to another asteroid. I didnt' want to leave so I tried to find another one. I then proceeded to the next cave and decided whatever lets go. I walked through it and I appeared at a bus with all of my friends from high school. I actually forgot for sometime that I was dreaming. At the end of it I remembered gaining lucidity again when the bus was gathering us in. At that point I was thinking what happened to the other planet? I can't tell if its the same dream or one lapped another. Its kinda interesting. But, that was the end of my traveling. As for the New years task. I honestly didn't even read this enough to know it was there till today. I just glanced at it and the planet hoping sounded cool.

----------


## lucidbuddha

Yay! January Basic completed.

#4
*Lucid TOTM (January)*

I'm lucid in a store similar to a gas station or small market. Jocelyn is looking at something and I fly up and over to another attendant to perhaps fool around. There's a beam that is quite low and I flew right through it. (You can go back to my old journal to see how long it took me to get through solid objects...now its so easy  :boogie: ) I reach the attendant and sorta do a belly slide that she liked. I start kissing her when I remember the TOTM. I find a kid to ask. He's about 8-10 and I say "hey" and he stops. When I ask him the question he mocks me and says it the exact same time. So In sync, "What do you think my New Year's Resolution should be" Then he said, "Caramel Mackeral Chocolate Sundae" WHAT??? I asked him to repeat it and he said the same exact thing. I wake myself up to remember. 

So if anybody asks me what my resolution is, that's what I'll say. ::lol::

----------


## hercules71185

Now how long do these "wings" last? Do I get it for life? or the month? lol

----------


## innerspacecadet

> Now how long do these "wings" last? Do I get it for life? or the month? lol



Just for the month.  On February 1st all our wings will be ripped off, and we'll have to earn a new pair.

----------


## hercules71185

haha alright thanks

----------


## Lunalight

I got the standard!

I was at my elementary and middle school, and became lucid while wondering why I was there.  I remembered only the standard task, and looked around for someone.  I was outside, in an area between buildings that had stone picnic tables.  I spotted a girl going around a building.  She was carrying a lot of books, and she was obviously in a hurry.  I asked her, "What should my New Years resolution be?"  She gave an exasperated sigh and said, "To be turtle."  As she turned to go to class, I asked, puzzled, "A _turtle_?"  She nodded and rushed off.  

I hope she was going for some kind of 'tortoise and the hare' metaphor.A great start to 2008!

----------


## ninja9578

> "Caramel Mackeral Chocolate Sundae"



That's a great resolution  ::lmao:: 





> "To be turtle."



Did you turn yourself into a turtle?  You should next time that you're lucid.

Hercules:  Now that you have access to the Task Club you'll know the task in advance so you can do it in advance so that you don't have to loose your wings  :smiley:

----------


## RCLefty

I did it!

This one was pretty easy for me, because I'm sort of into the whole sci-fi thing, and I work for the USAF Space Command.

Okay, so I went lucid last night, when I realized that I was having a naked dream.   I was at work, checking on some equipment, without a stitch of clothing.  Somehow I alternated between being suddenly embarrassed and not really caring that I was naked at work, but no one seemed to say antyhing about it.  Then all at once I realized that I would never actually come to work naked, and I couldn't figure out any way that I would accidentally become naked once I got there.

So, I did an RC, the one where you hold your nose and try to breathe through it, and went lucid.  At first, I misremembered this months challenge as turning into an animal, which is similar, and one I had done long ago, but before I had a chance to do that, I remembered somehow that it wasn't the real challenge.

Getting into space was kind of wierd, to say the least.  Using telekinesis, I lifted a huge portion of US 83 straight up into the air, to form a sort of ramp that went over a mile up, then flew up to the top of the ramp.  Using more telekinesis, as well as a pair of binoculars, I caused my Camaro to speed at the ramp as fast as it could go, and then jumped in through one of the open T-tops as it went past me.  (Driving cars from the driver's seat doesn't work too well for me in dreams, so I didn't bother trying it that way.)

I remember stuggling to put the missing T-top section back in place before I hit vaccuum, and then I jumped into "hyperspace," by slipping from Overdrive into Performance Drive, and buckled up.  I set my course for a very particular star, visible in the Southern Sky, which was named after me by an ex using one of those radio star naming services, and was also the setting for a sf novel I wrote a year ago.

Upon arriving in a region called "Skierkowa," I met up with a Nonych, one of the native aborignials, and transformed into one of them to hunt wulfbeasts in the Delt Forest.  Nonychs are a very tall, intelligent species that resemble a cross between an allosaurus and a velociraptor, and their name is given to them by a character who thinks they look like "Deinonychus."

I only managed to hunt for about twenty minutes or so, and didn't manage to bag anything before I woke up.

----------


## mark

I completed the basic task, I got a totally random answer which confused the hell out of me ha ha

So here is the task 

 I walk around my bed still holding shaun by the throat when my mum walks in and I ask her "What should my new years resolution be" she says "well....it could be many things, err...I know you can call me a pole!", I look at her and say "what!!". 

here is the link to the dream

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=940

----------


## hercules71185

> That's a great resolution 
> 
> 
> Did you turn yourself into a turtle?  You should next time that you're lucid.
> 
> Hercules:  Now that you have access to the Task Club you'll know the task in advance so you can do it in advance so that you don't have to loose your wings



that is pretty neat. i didn't know about that.

----------


## Bladekillua

> I did it!
> 
> This one was pretty easy for me, because I'm sort of into the whole sci-fi thing, and I work for the USAF Space Command.
> 
> Okay, so I went lucid last night, when I realized that I was having a naked dream.   I was at work, checking on some equipment, without a stitch of clothing.  Somehow I alternated between being suddenly embarrassed and not really caring that I was naked at work, but no one seemed to say antyhing about it.  Then all at once I realized that I would never actually come to work naked, and I couldn't figure out any way that I would accidentally become naked once I got there.
> 
> So, I did an RC, the one where you hold your nose and try to breathe through it, and went lucid.  At first, I misremembered this months challenge as turning into an animal, which is similar, and one I had done long ago, but before I had a chance to do that, I remembered somehow that it wasn't the real challenge.
> 
> Getting into space was kind of wierd, to say the least.  Using telekinesis, I lifted a huge portion of US 83 straight up into the air, to form a sort of ramp that went over a mile up, then flew up to the top of the ramp.  Using more telekinesis, as well as a pair of binoculars, I caused my Camaro to speed at the ramp as fast as it could go, and then jumped in through one of the open T-tops as it went past me.  (Driving cars from the driver's seat doesn't work too well for me in dreams, so I didn't bother trying it that way.)
> ...



Wow, nice one!!! i couldn't even get out of the atmosphere lol it was probably because i just flew instead of using a rocket or an advance flying technique like being the human tourch that would of been cool :p. But all i could do was fly and i verly got to the atmosphere of our planet lol just imagine getting out of our solar system with just a basic flying technique lol am such a noob for even thinking that i could lol :tongue2:

----------


## RCLefty

Glad ya liked it!

So, uh, when do I get my wings?

----------


## RCLefty

sweet!

----------


## hercules71185

I had another great lucid last night. I tried the advanced again but, instead. I didn't get very high before I lost my attention span and saw a truck crash. As I went over I saw a few people in it. I also started becoming less lucid. So I tried the spinning in circles. IT WORKED!! haha I didn't actually expect it to work. I jumped up again and I guess it was the end of my cycle I could only stay lucid about 5 seconds at a time after my spinning.

----------


## anti_nation

for some reason, the extra challenge seems easier to me than the first one. 

I rarely ever talk to my DC's and even if i do, then i usually dont realize i control them orthat theyre not even real. 

as for the second challenge, its second nature to morph into what i see and teleport.. weird. o_O

----------


## strinky

Ah, another one of my DWILDs (tried to WILD in a dream) last night led to the completion of the basic task. It was of fairly good length, but here's the important part:




> I walked through my grandparents' living room - the most detailed, clear lucid scene to date. I picked things up and observed intricacies, worried that the realism might cause me to lose lucidity. My brother and father walked in, and I remembered the lucid task.
> 
> I debated which of them to ask, and I decided on my brother as I already asked my father about a previous task. 
> 
> "Christopher," I said, "What is my dream name?" 
> He raised an eyebrow and replied, "Your dream name . . . umm . . ."
> "No, wait! Not my dream name. I mean, what should my New Year's Resolution be?"
> "Oh!" he said with a smile. "_The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air_!"
> "Can you . . . clarify that?"
> "You should watch more of it."



So there you have it, folks. I would have tried the advanced task, but there had been a lot of dream up to this point, so I didn't think there would be time. Maybe tonight.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I have been having a very difficult time with this month's task of visiting another planet.  I have never been able to travel through space in my dreams, so I have been using this as an opportunity to try and experience it.  So far, no luck with the space travel, but much luck with the  visiting other worlds.

4:00 this monrning, I got up and ate a banana and some B6.  I went back to bed and did a VILD for an hour and a half.  I was visualizing three scenes.  My front yard sculpture garden, my favorite beach in Hawaii, and a Monteverde jungle in Costa Rica.  Around 5:45, I finally felt some vibrations, and started seeing some HI.  I grabbed onto one of the images of waves crashing on a beach, and started imagining bodysurfing.  It became very tactile, and then I suddenly found myself crashing into a family making sandcastles on the beach. 

I stood up, apologized to the DCs, and then had a look around.  The beach was a great combination of the three scenes I had imagined.  Rocky jungle cliffs terminated into a white sand bay.  The beach disappeared around a corner with an interesting rock formation - like one of those natural sandstone bridges that form along the coast of northern california. 

I remembered the task of the month, but was disappointed to leave this beautiful place after I worked so hard to create it.  The idea came to me to see what this same beach would look like on an alien planet.  I raised my hand and snapped my finger. The world flattened out into a 2D image, rotated to be seen on it's edge as a single line, then rotated back to form another scene (My girlfriend was playing paper mario last night).  Now I found myself on the same beach, only everything was slightly different.  I felt strangely disembodied and floating, like I was a camera transmitting images back to myself in bed. 

The sand was a dirty brown color.  The light was a very strange color and sparkeled in a hazy way.  I looked up to the cliffs, and saw that they were all carved into crazy geometric shapes.  The family that had been with me a minute ago was now a single old man with pale blue skin.  Instead of a sand castle, he had a giant green marble slab.  He was planing it and polishing it with a flat metal bar.  It reminded me of an old man waxing his surfboard.  

 I looked to where the natural bridge previously was, and saw a huge temple or palace built of cyclopean masonry.  It looked like something out of an HP Lovecraft novel, or a Myan temple on a giant scale.  I felt as though I was being controlled remotely, and I shot off towards this temple.  It was built on a carved stone bridge that projected from the cliff face to be supported by a carved mountain jutting up from the surf.  I orbited the building like a camera in a 3D modeling program. As I passed below the bridge, I looked upward to see all kinds of pictograms and hyrogliphs carved under  the bridge.  I wanted to move closer to try to read them, but I woke up to my alarm.

----------


## MisterHyde

I should warn you, this is probably going to be long!  

I fell out of the sky and hit the ground hard.  I got up and looked around.  There were massive amount of greenery and forest around, as well as several large wooden building but seemingly no houses, and a huge stone castle in the far distance.  I walked over to the building which had Inn written on it in huge letters above the door.  Inside was a man behind the bar, a woman leaning against the bar, and some kind of creature sitting beside the bar.  I asked the barman where I was, and the woman said that I knew where I was.  I told her I had no clue, and she said something in gibberish.  I closed my eyes and scanned the entire dreamscape, I discovered I was somewhere else, not on Earth.  I stepped outside the pub and looked around.  I saw something black falling through the sky, and a few seconds later a girl in a black lace dress hit the floor. I put my hand out and helped her up.  I looked at her and scanned her, she was a DC, so I asked her what her name was.  She smiled and said her name was Rose and that she had no idea where she was.  I asked her if she was human and she nodded.  I told her that we weren't on Earth any more.  I suddenly realised that I had the powers to do magic.  I turned my hands into fire.  Rose asked me how I could do that, and I told her that it came naturally to me.  I began to teach her how to make fire from her hands.  We spent a long time experimenting with our new powers, and doing new things.  My alarm clock went off, and I was beginning to wake up but Rose grabbed my clothes and told me not to leave her.  I told her that I had to wake up and do things.  She told me she had no choice and fired a bolt of lightning into me.  When I woke up I was still in the dream.  My alarm went off again, and I told Rose not to do anything to stop me.  I woke up and turned my alarm off, and went back to sleep.  I went back to the same dream, and Rose was there waiting for me.  We spent more time together practising our magic until I was shouted at to wake up, which I did.

Again, sorry if this was too long.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/January/14/2008
Lucid Dream # 2 of 2008
Deceased father dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidty
Basic Lucid Task Completed

I'm riding through the city on this red and white, crotch-rocket motorcycle. It's a pretty long and fun dream, racing around and this powerful bike. I'm pulling wheelies and driving crazy through traffic. All the while watching out for cops. 

Eventually I pull into the parking lot of this place. I'm not sure what it is. At one point I think it's an Auto body shop. But, then I get the feeling later, that it's a restaurant. My brother is there. And I see my dad walking across the parking lot also. (who had died not all that long ago) He is wearing his goofy farmer overalls, and funny looking cap. He even has a handkerchief hanging out of his back pocket. I'm a little confused, because I
think my dad is dead. And I'm wondering how he can be here. I start thinking, that I must have been mistaken. And that, he had not died after all. 

I think about how good it is to see him again. But, then he almost gets hit by a car, and I see him fall over. I'm thinking, great, just when I find out my dad isn't really dead, he is going to be killed by a car. But he gets up and is ok. I start racing around the parking lot on my motorcycle. And I start riding wheelies around the building that is there, trying to show off.

After a couple of times around the building, I start thinking about my dad again. I'm confused, because I'm sure that he had died before. Then I think, maybe he is here because this is a dream. So I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: Lucidity washes over me. But I'm shocked, and having a hard time believing it completely. So I keep pinching my nose, and I can breath every time. I dump the motor cycle. There is a guy and a girl standing by the front door, of what I'm now thinking of as a restaurant. My Lucidity is still a bit shaky. I'm still a little doubtful. I mention to the two that I think this is a dream. The girl says, "yes this is a dream ,I know it is." I then say, "well if this is a dream, I can get away with doing this." I reach down and give her rear end I nice squeeze. :Oops:   She jumps back and says. "Hey stop that! I'm not a part of your dream! I'm a real person." 

Now, I'm starting to doubt if this is a dream again. this is just to real. When I squeezed  the girl she felt completely real. Even the feeling of her clothing on my hand felt as real as real can be. I pinch my nose and I can breath still. I keep doing it. I'm not sure if I'm getting my nose pinched right. I enter the building, and I'm in a corridor filled with people. My brother is there as well. I'm still pinching my nose trying to prove to myself it's a dream. But it's as if my nostrils are too big to pinch closed completely. I am pretty sure it's a dream. But I want more proof, because I can remember the last Lucid I lost, because I didn't believe the nose RC. I don't want it to happen again. I start thinking, what other kind of RC can I do in combination to confirm it.

I think about trying a back flip off the wall, or trying to jump into the air and float. Then I remember the putting your finger through your hand RC. I've never done it before. So I decide to try it. I push my finger into my palm. It feels pretty solid, but I keep pushing hard and turning my finger trying to drill it into my hand. My finger begins sinking slowly into my palm. Perfect, No more doubts, I'm dreaming for sure. I tell a couple other people to do reality checks. And I tell my brother it's a dream.

Then I remember both Pj's task, and  the Lucid Task of the month. I want to do Pj's Task. But, I feel I have time to do both tasks. they are pretty simple questions. I ask  my brother What he thinks my new years resolution should be? He asks, "what difference does that make? What the hell kind of question is that.? I begin explaining to him about dream views. And that it's just a task they set to do in a dream. Even as I'm explaining it I realize, there is really no point to explain. But I wake up as I'm doing so.

Comments
I noticed that other people have completed the task without getting an answer. So I guess I completed it too.

There was a little more interaction with the DC's that I didn't describe nothing really important. But I was fascinated by there responses. Because  a lot of people seem to be having problems with DC's. My DC's reactions to me were very realistic. And they seemed  intelligent enough. It was one of the things making me question if I was really dreaming.

----------


## Dream Master

Oy gevalt! The more I read, the more I realize the SN "dream master" was totally wrong for me to choose. I'm new to this site, and the prospect of thinking to do this stuff in an LD seems daunting all on it's own. The main thing I'm pre-occupied with in all my LD's is to destroy as much stuff as I can, but mostly to find a girl to have sex with. That's always the number one thing on my mind. It's because my LD's are irritatingly short and I feel all rushed to enjoy the dream as quickly as I can because of this. I should have picked. "Dream Enjoyer" as my name...

----------


## hercules71185

> Oy gevalt! The more I read, the more I realize the SN "dream master" was totally wrong for me to choose. I'm new to this site, and the prospect of thinking to do this stuff in an LD seems daunting all on it's own. The main thing I'm pre-occupied with in all my LD's is to destroy as much stuff as I can, but mostly to find a girl to have sex with. That's always the number one thing on my mind. It's because my LD's are irritatingly short and I feel all rushed to enjoy the dream as quickly as I can because of this. I should have picked. "Dream Enjoyer" as my name...



Sex = do in real world.
fun = dreaming. 

Sex is much better in the real world. And easier to attain in my opinion. 
Fun = can't blow stuff up in the real world without being "woke up" by reality and the law doesn't like it much.

----------


## MisterHyde

I wanted to just post that I nailed the basic task.  I was in an office that I worked in about 5 or 6 years ago.  I was very aware, so I grabbed someone and asked them what my dream name was.  They told me to stop being ridiculous and to do some work.  I grabbed him, picked him up and slammed him against the window and asked him what my dream name was.  He said Derek and laughed, so I threw him onto a desk.  He smashed into a few computers and struggled to his feet.  He asked me what I was doing.  I asked him what my dream name was again.  He took a deep breath and looked at his feet and said Jack.  I told him that was just my nickname in the real world, and he said it was my dream name too.

----------


## seeker28

I have been really laid back about getting the tasks done so far this month, but I am going to really try for it tonight!

----------


## AURON

I don't know....really haven't been thinking about the task or getting lucid...things just have been really out of wack, but when I woke up really early last night after dreaming I knew it was my chance to try.


I kept slipping in and out of this dream what I really cant remember, but i was saying "hell I might as well do the task of the month the next time I'm in" I'm all of a sudden in some strange kind of SP...like some presence is there and instead of staying calm or waking up. I fly horizontally out of my bed. I don't know how fast I'm going, but I feel myself phasing and bursting through several walls. When I look up, I'm in my front yard, and the sky starts turning black. I lay down and close my eyes, and think of my best friends house. Instead of taking me there...I'm now what seems to be my back yard. Theres a wolf with piercing blue eyes lying on the ground 20 feet from where I am. I walk up to it and ask. "What should my new years resolution be"? It growls in a way that I know it didn't hear me. So I say the same thing. It growls again...I'm guessing it said the answer that time. It was a different tone, and the length of the growl was longer. But who knows....As I start walking off, I hear someone in my headset (don't know where it came from) saying "hey did you get that?". "What?" I asked. "Did you get my answer?" it said...."um...yeah" I replied.

Without thinking twice I told myself that I really needed to find a human. So I thought about my friend D and he showed up when I started going to this bathroom, and he said. "Well you know, you should get that master card you keep talking about, so you can get things done". After I asked him.

----------


## unseen wombat

> Sex = do in real world.
> fun = dreaming. 
> 
> Sex is much better in the real world. And easier to attain in my opinion. 
> Fun = can't blow stuff up in the real world without being "woke up" by reality and the law doesn't like it much.



Ah, but sex with movie stars, that's something that can't be done in the real world.

----------


## Dream Master

1/17/08

WOO! I cant believe it, but I completed the first task!!! I was so happy I remembered to do it in the dream! However, I didnt read the other two tasks carefully, so up to this point I thought it was to just go to a planet, and then turn into an animal. Not go to a planet OUTSIDE our solar system and turn into an animal you find there. But, I guess it was a good first try, and also the very first time ever that Ive done a pre-planned task of any kind from the real world (like I said before, all my tasks in LDs are the same: have sex and wreck stuff). I warn you The very end of the last dream gets sort of graphic and sexually weird. So, on to the first dream:




I seem to remember being at a mall. I was holding the family cat  a cute fluffy calico kitten. I was walking through the mall with her. The mall was gigantic! There were five or six levels, and there were stairs everywhere. I passed by some girl, and she gave me a dirty look. I guessed it was because I was holding the kitty. I came across my mom and sister who were also at the mall, and I think one of them took the kitten from me. The next thing I remember was being in a very small room inside the mall. It was narrow, with not much space in it for anything. It was empty except for one long table that was nearly too long and big for the room. There wasnt really any room left with it in there. There was an actor there. He was the black guy who was in Wrath of Khan and got infected with that ear parasite thing with Chekov. He was much older now, and had sort of poofy white/grey hair and a beard.

I was laying underneath the table in the room. I was making it float in the air, and was somehow able to make it transform. I willed it to fold up and turned it into a kind of chair that they have at the dentist. The actor guy told me that I knew that isnt what the table is supposed to look like. So I obliged him by making the table float in the air again and turned it back to normal. After I had set it back down on the ground (I was still laying on the floor under the table), I noticed that there was some real thin, strung out looking guy right by me. He was laying in a little nook in the wall, a few inches above me. He said to the actor something like Hes evil! He doesnt belong here I got the feeling both of the men feared me greatly.

I said to the strung out guy, of course I belong here. At this, I floated up from the floor and over the table. I could feel my feet drag on it as I moved. I was feeling all powerful at this point. I was floating high in the air of the mall. I was listening to my iPod playing some Ozzy Osbourne song called King of the Mountain (it wasnt Over the Mountain, because it sounded totally different. A song Ive never heard before). I got the idea to project the music with my mind into the minds of everyone at the mall. There were tons of people everywhere. As I willed the music to play, everyone got all startled and looked around. I was invisible to them, I guess, because it didnt seem like they saw me. 

I came upon a section of the mall where there was an exit to the parking lot. I set down on the ground, and saw some extremely attractive girl walking out the door. There was a set of probably six doors, all glass but covered. She exited the far right door. There were some concrete steps that led up to the exit. The girl was beautiful. She had short black hair, that went a little below her jaw line, with a very neat dye job. It faded from black to red. She wore black rimmed glasses and was very arty in her clothing style. I seem to remember she was wearing a long black velvet trench coat. She had pale skin and wore red lipstick that was the perfect color. Not too red, and very nice on her. I was out of my mind with lust and thought that I could have sex with her. 

And with that thought I realized I was dreaming. Overjoyed, I thought OH!!! YES! YEEESSSS!!! Okay, okaydamnit! what was that task again!?! OH YEAH!!! Concentrating hard to maintain the lucidity of the dream, I ripped out the earbuds ( I had still been listening to the iPod up to this point) and ran up the concrete steps after the girl. 



I saw that she was down the parking lot a little way, headed for another door. I walked quickly after her, finally catching up to her. I asked her, Wh-what should my new years resolution be?? She said something that I didnt understand. So I asked her to repeat it, and repeated my own question just to be sure. I put my ear close to her mouth. She spoke in a sort of quiet, husky tone that tickled my ear and sent a very pleasant shiver down my spine. Her answer was: Um No fun, ever? She smiled and walked away as she gave her response. Perplexed, and annoyed from the nonsensical answer, I turned and asked another girl who was approaching from behind me. This girl was shorter and much less attractive than the other. She had somewhat of a bad complexion and had long dirty blond hair. She wore a white t-shirt. I asked her the question, and her response was even more baffling than the first girls. Her answer was, That my (my, as in referring to herself) foot would get a heiny snuggle. She said this in a cute sort of, awww kind of way. Right when I got her answer, I woke up and frantically wrote the two answers down. Theres no way I would have remembered that last one if I hadnt! 

I thought about the two answers for a bit. I had really been hoping theyd have been more profound, or at least make sensethat my foot would get a heiny snuggle??? And no fun ever Whats that supposed to mean?? So, my new years resolution I guess, is to not have any fun this year, and snuggle a girls foot with my buttocks???

After this dream, I got up and used the bathroom, and drank some water before going back to sleep. I was kind of disappointed at the odd resolutions I received, but so very excited I had actually done the task. I tossed and turned for awhile, focused on the other tasks. And I finally fell back asleep. However.

This was kind of confusing. I dont know if I had an actual lucid dream, or if it was just a dream that I was having a lucid dream. I was in and out of lucidity so many times it was hard to tell. Not only that, but I cant really remember all that much of what I dreamt. 

Okay, so I think I remember it starting out thinking I woke up in my bedroom, but right away knowing it was a dream. I had the tasks fresh in my mind, as I was stoked about completing the first task. I decided before I went to sleep again that I wanted to go to Venus for the planet visit. I chose Venus because, well, women are from Venus. I thought I could kill two birds with one stone; visit a planet AND have sex while there. 

I used to do this neat thing in dreams I havent thought about it a long time, or done in a long time in my dreams. Before I went back to sleep I also planned in advance that I would summon up a 4th dimensional door that would lead to wherever I wanted it to. I planned to go to Venus and Jupiter.

So, the dream begins. I get all excited and get up out of bed (I dont know how I knew I was dreaming. I was wearing that siesta mask to block the sunlight, so maybe not having it on suddenly, clued me in. Its happened before. I stood in the middle of the floor at the foot of my bed, and said, VENUS!!! while at the same time whooshing both my arms up in the air to summon the door. Something sort of happened, but no full door appeared. I concentrated harder and repeated myself. Now a large open door appeared before me. I walked through it. But for the love of god, cant remember what happened!!!

Maybe the dream shifted or something, because everything is all jumbled. I know I didnt go to Venus. I vaguely remember something about being near some area in the city where theres heavy traffic? The next thing I remember is being frustrated it didnt work. I remember that now my dad was present. Just sort of in the area, but I didnt talk to him. I forgot about trying Jupiter next, and tried Mars instead. This is the part of the dream I remember most.

I summoned the door again, but now I got a false dream memory addition to the task. I thought I had to bring someone with me. In the dream I thought I had a son? A baby? The baby was very independent and didnt even need me to carry him to get around. So anyhoo, I summon the door and walk through it onto Mars. The planet was nothing more than a large squishy, half deflated play-type thing in some large open lot near a busy intersection. I was so irritated that I was still on Earth. The baby was with me, but it was more like a tiny animal of some kind. Some shriveled up littlething that had to crawl around. I struggled to walk around on the squishy deflated orb. It was fairly large in size, and red. There were deep crevasses all in it that was supposed to resemble Mars cracked barren surface. I was at the top and for some reason was trying to get it to turn. I became bored and thought to myself, pfsh so much for those dumb tasks! 

I continued through the dream. I flew up out of the lot, and seem to remember other planets from our solar system there, as similar mushy masses as Mars. I had a dream memory that I was back where Id started because I recognized some restaurant I went to Maybe this is where the door took me initially when I wanted to go to Venus. I set down in some residential area on a sidewalk. There were leaves all around and it felt like early fall. I remembered the other part of the task, to turn into an animal. I thought of my cute fluffy calico kitten and tried turning into her. I started running on all fours but realized I was still in human form. Still on my hands and knees, I tried looking at my hands and concentrating on them to become cute white kitty paws. Nothing happened. So I concentrated on just trying to shrink down into a cats size. Now I was laying on my stomach, and I could feel myself begin to move on the ground. It felt like I was moving backwardsbecause I was! Irritated, I tried again but this time only began sliding forward. 
I quit trying to complete any tasks altogether and just thought Id enjoy the dream. I walked down the sidewalk, and noticed the shriveled baby creature crawling on the side of the sidewalk, nearly concealed in some brown leaves. It looked up at me and reached out its arm with some kind of little clear plastic envelope in its hand. In the envelope it looked like there was stuff like nail clippers and other things like that.  The expression on the little shriveled face was like it was imploring me to take what it was offering me. For some reason I felt disgust toward it and its gesture. I felt like it was always trying to give me things I didnt need or want. I walked right by the shriveled little creature and that was the last time I saw it.

 Now things became very lucid, as in more open feeling and detailed. I walked over to a store where a white car was parked. The car looked like it was painted with cake frosting, especially around the headlights. Something about it looked very off. Still feeling frustrated I had little control over my own dream world, I picked the car up by the front bumper, digging my fingers in and bending the metal. I effortlessly hoisted the car up in the air and began smashing it against some store front. Bashing the sign above the door and smashing the windows. The feeling of strong lucidity began to fade a little. The dream shifted to that I was in a movie. 

Me and the little shriveled baby were in some kind of comedy with Jennifer Aniston. She had been waiting in the back of some van for awhile waiting for us to come back. She was wearing some tan bikini top and a soft tiny little tan leather miniskirt. I walked over to the van, and she kept saying she had to go. She looked desperate, in a comical sort of way. As I saw her I became overcome with lust. Still feeling the lucidity of the dream, I grabbed her. Her breasts were a lot bigger than Ive seen them in real life (well, pictures and movies). She struggled to get away and explained she had to go to the bathroom and couldnt hold it in any longer. I held her close to me and said to her to just let it go. She seemed weirded out ( and rightly so) but agreed. For some reason my pants were down now, and I could feel the urine splashing over my testicles and wang. For some reason it was cold at first, then got slightly warmer. I couldnt believe how good it felt. Ive never, ever been interested in that sort of thing before. In fact I think its gross and dont see how anyone could want to be urinated on, so it was a really weird thing to happen. 

As she urinated on my genitals, I took out her left (on her left) breast from her bikini top and began sucking on her nipple. Her nipple had some little flesh-colored string tied around the base of it. Her nipple was a lot larger than I thought it would be. The whole thing made for a very bizarre and erotic experience. I get a sense that the baby thing was somewhere nearby, or other people were there watching and giggling. And then the dream was over.

----------


## hercules71185

> Ah, but sex with movie stars, that's something that can't be done in the real world.



awe why not? haha. I guess not everyone gets lucky enough to have one like me :-D

----------


## mark

well im not entirely sure if this could be classed as the Advanced task completed as I went to a alternate world not a new one....what do you guys think?

 The roof is filled with ornate tiling, battlements and bell towers and its very pretty and I decide to try once more to reach another world. I fall backwards towards the ground cos I know that I will pass through the ground into another world. As I hit the ground I pass into blackness then into the sky again. 

This repeats its self a few times until I stop and realise that the sky is now purple! and the ground which was a school yard is now a endless Grey dusty plain with black boulders scattered here and there. In the distance I see a building which is white with a red roof (like you would expect to see in the Mediterranean) the building seems to be a endless line of archways but I dont know the purpose of this. I know this is not my world but a alternate world and I decide to wake up cos I am struggling to remember what happened at the start of the dream.


here is the dream in full

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=979

----------


## DrTechnical

I remember reading these and thinking "the basic is too easy and the advanced is too hard". As the month went by though, my dream control has taken an upturn. So two nights ago I found a good jpeg of mars and printed it out. I studied it upon waking after 5-6 hours and went back to bed with the obvious intention. The ensuing dream was the oddest I think I've ever had - though I'll only share the lucid portion:

I have a FA and recognize it as such due to a vibration feeling at the back of my neck. I check a couple of clocks which give me unreasonable times (they don't match and they're too early relative to my previous waking).

I go to the wall, get on my knees and put my hands on the wall in order to open a space time portal to Mars (visualizing the martian landsapce on the other side). I haven't done this in a while and I struggle some, but eventualy the wall decomposes and I push myself through. 

On the other side, I didn't find myself on mars - but rather a different planet landscape all together. It was like something out of a salvinorin A vision (and no - I wasn't tripping). Apparently, my brain leveraged those types of experiences to fabricate what I saw. My field of vision was a little unstable (with an oscillitory/shaking - much like what you see at the onset of a salvinorin A vision). It stablizes some to reveal an off world landscape. The sky is blueish/grey transitioning to black as you look more toward the vertical direction. The terrain is very rough. In random locations, there are large grey rocks which look like the letter H, only not perfectly so. They are all about 15 ft. high. It reminds me almost a little of stonehenge. This view falls apart and I find myself back on the other side of the wall - still lucid. There's a video playing in the far corner. There's no TV, just a moving picture in the air. It is a cartoon of various elf like little boys chasing each other and frolicking about. The phone rings, I get distracted and lose lucidity ...   even odder events follow.

Oh, BTW - no opportunity to oturn myself into a plant or animal as there were none.

----------


## Graysong

This was perhaps the shortest true lucid I have had, and yet, I managed to complete the basic task. I was on some sort of concrete outcrop in the middle of a desert. The concrete was formed to have a square floor, and two adjacent walls, cut to the shared top corner.

In front of me was a woman sitting at a plastic table. For reasons unknown to me, I became lucid. I had reminded myself the night before of the task, so it came instantly. I asked the woman of my New Year's Resolution, and she responded with the following:

"You must do everything and nothing!" She then began to chuckle. Perhaps due to my expectancy of such a cryptic answer from my mind, I also began to laugh. In the midst of this laughter, my memory fades.

That's the length of it. I'm sure I'm not the only one with this kind of response...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I've only had two lucid dreams this month. Interestingly enough they were both last night. In my second dream I attempted, for the first time, the basic task and succeeded. I wasn't lucid very long unlike my first dream, but it did the trick.

*January 18th
*
*Basic Task of the Month (January)*_

Mark75_ will die. I was attending a _church/school_ thing. I was sitting in a desk half asleep when this spiky blond haired guy started talking to me. It was Mark, woohoo. We left the classroom and *Mark75 became a spider in an RC car*. It drove around (night time, street/alleyway) when this douche bag came and started stomping on the car. I got into a fight with him and then he left. I picked up the spider and it was bloody and squashed. I thought Mark was dead but his human form appeared behind me and told me to leave that stupid thing there. I shrugged and wondered off onto this old western bar looking place. A black guy was standing in front of the door.  It hit me. "I can ask this guy," I thought for a moment accessing my real life brain (and becoming lucid), "I can ask him my new years resolution."

     I asked and his response was complete gibberish. Angered I took him by the collar and said "give me a coherent answer that I can bring back to the people." He then said *"You must breed balloons."* Satisfied, I left thinking that I was going to have to try and exit the galaxy to attempt the advance challenge. I was distracted by Mark75, however, who looked exactly like my brother. He was talking to people in a very sarcastic way. I woke up.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Mark75 became a spider in an RC car*. 
> 
>  I was distracted by Mark75, however, who looked exactly like my brother. He was talking to people in a very sarcastic way. I woke up.



 ::lol::  Mark75 will be so honored that you dreamed about him as a spider/sarcastic guy!  Congratulations.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Mark75 will be so honored that you dreamed about him as a spider/sarcastic guy!  Congratulations.



    Thanks haha. The last dream I had with Mark75 in it he spontaneously turned into a really heavy baby.  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks haha. The last dream I had with Mark75 in it he spontaneously turned into a really heavy baby.



Maybe we should make a thread of our Mark75 dreams--kind of the opposite of "The real Mark75" threads.

Not that I've had one.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I've personally never gotten a task. Mostly because I usually don't get lucid. I'm not really into new year's resolutions so I'm not feeling this task so much. I'm gonna give it a go and see if I can finally complete one.

----------


## ninja9578

aww. keep trying.  You'll get one an I guarentee that it'll be worth it

----------


## pixiedust

I finally did a Lucid Task of the Month  ::D:   Here is my dream, copy/pasted from my thread in the Lucid Experiences forum. 

I just had the most amazing lucid The kind you read about in lucid dream books, and the kind I thought I'd never have. First thing I remember, I find myself in a non-lucid visiting someone's house, she's a friend in my dream tho I don't know her in real life. She gets upset at me for some reason, and tells me she's in love with me, and I tell her I like her as a friend but I don't feel that way about her. There's something about wanting to take a shower, there's two or three showers but they're all being used, and I somehow decide to go to take a nap on her couch. In the dream, I am lying there drifting in and out of sleep. As I'm laying down in the dream (maybe in reality? I'm honestly not sure), I feel a sudden 'warp' feeling, and wonder if I've gone lucid. I pinch my nose, and I can breathe! I try to get up but almost lose lucidity, it takes a few tries but finally I get up. I pinch my nose a few times, sort of not really believing it at first, but after four times or so, I finally believe I'm dreaming. I get up and walk around and there are a bunch of people, mostly men, seeming like they are on their way out of where I am. I am coherent enough to remember the simple task for January, and and stop one and ask what my new years resolution will be, and he ignores me. I stop another and ask, and he says "only you will know", lol. Okaaay. I ask another but he ignores me as well. Somehow after that I end up back on the couch again, feeling like I'm about to "wake up" from my nap. I do another RC, can still breathe, and I decide I want to go outside. I get up (a little difficult, and I keep thinking I'm about to wake up, but finally I manage) and find my way to the door. I open it and go out, and there's snow on the ground, and somehow I know it's supposed to be freezing out, but it takes a minute for the "cold" sensation to kick in, and I never really get a strong sensation of cold. I step off the steps past a woman who's just sitting on the sidewalk (I ignore her) and walk down the street a bit. I look up and see the san francisco skyline in the distance and suddenly decide I want to fly. I used to fly in dreams when I was a kid, so there wasn't much doubt in my mind that I could do it - I simply reached into the air, and I come off the ground and fly up about fifteen feet. I angle myself a bit more like superman as I am pulled skyward, slowly but surely, and then I start to speed up. I look up and see the lights of the San Francisco skyline and just think oh wow, I want to fly to that. They're kind of blurry, and I say "increase clarity" to get them a bit clearer, and suddenly the lights are incredibly bright, incredibly vivid and beautiful. I start flying towards them a bit faster, when I start to see a rainbow of lights ahead.. I squint to see what they are, and as I come closer I see it's a carousel! It comes into focus and is about 30 feet away, I'm flying towards it and I can see all the horses are covered with rainbow lights, each horse a different color, and it's slowly spinning around, and it's just so amazing and beautiful. I think I want to ride one of the horses, and wonder if I can land on one. On top of the carousel, perhaps 200 feet in the air, are a bunch of multicolor pastel balloons - blue, pink, and yellow, tied to the top of it. My flight path is going to take me right into them, but I don't hesitate, I just dive into them, and they're soft and light, it's so real, I can feel the plastic balloons hitting my face before moving away from me, there are hundreds of them, and I'm joyfully batting them around as I dive through them. I may have even started laughing at the sheer amazingness of it all. Finally I'm through them and I am coming down slowly to land, and it's like there's a big fountain, but the water is special in a way I can't explain, it's water but there's something else added to it, it's very pure with a kind of inner light. I land in it and it sprays up all over me and it's exhilerating and really fun, but at the same time it blurs my vision. I know I'm in trouble because everytime I take my concentration away from the dream for more than a moment or two it starts to waver - I fight to be able to see but my eyes are wet (in the dream), so everything's blurried, I can't see anything except blurred colors, and suddenly, I awaken.

Oh, man. That is the most amazing dream I've had since I was a kid I am beyond happy right now. I think I've been sleeping about an hour and a half. It seemed like a pretty long dream...The colors were so bright, so vivid, the sensations so real.. the best part was flying and diving into all those pastel balloons  :smiley:

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Awesome dream! I like the balloon part; that sounds pretty fun.

I nailed both tasks last night.  :smiley:  The dream started with me walking around school, supposedly heading to my next class, but the hallways were deserted. One RC later and I realized I was dreaming. Farther along the hallway I was in, there's a little niche with a vending machine that I planned to use for the advanced task, so I glided down there. A few DCs turned to watch.  :tongue2: 

On a little platform next to the vending machine one of my second cousins was standing, surrounded by various food products. I decided I might as well do both tasks, so I asked her what my New Year's Resolution should be. "Get a jar of nickels," she said. Then she held up a jar of pickles that had been sitting on the ground, and a kind of squeeky voice emitted from them. "You should turn into a pickle!" 

Chuckling, I turned to the vending machine and kicked it. The front door swung open, revealing a compartment inside containing some flashing red buttons. I planned to use the vending machine as a type of time/space machine to transport me to a random planet. _(Kind of like the phone booth in Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, it's where I got the idea.)_ Anyway, I pressed some of the buttons. Coming in stronger and stronger amounts, I could feel gravity pulling on me as I left Earth, although I couldn't see as the door didn't have any windows. As if it was reading my thoughts, a window appeared on the upper portion of the door.

A small, barren planet came into view. It was mostly an orange color, with swirls of purple mixed in amongst the surface rocks. Behind it I could see a sun revolving around the planet towards the back side; it was small and hardly cast enough light to see. Using my finger, I redirected it so the sun was closer to the planet and on the side the machine was closing in on to land. With a soft bumb, my little capsule landed and the door flung open.

The surface wasn't too remarkable; it only had a few small craters and dirt/rocks of orange and purple. What did surprise me, was that the ground was littered with superhero capes! Many of them were yellow with purple stripes, but I found a nice blue one that suited my tastes. I put it on, and continued to survey the new land.

After about a minute the sun set. Since there were no distinguishable landscapes, I could actually see the line separating night from day come rushing closer towards me and finally pass over. I pointed my finger again and made light shine out of it. This little guy from the new Pixar movie showed up, so I bent down and asked him if he understood English. He just gave me an odd look, so I figured the answer was no. The dream slipped and I woke up after that.

----------


## ninja9578

Superhero capes?  Awesome  ::D:

----------


## lostification

Well i managed to do the basic task.
I awoke early in the morning, realising i had nothing better to do, i decided to go back to sleep and have a lucid dream. This was the quickest that i had ever goten lucid. I was at a rock concert. After a while i remembered the lucid task of the month, i hadnt bothered to attempt it this month becasue frankly i count be bothered. So turning to the person next to me i asked "hey, whats my new years resolution for 2008?". After giving me a weird look he said "Grow some balls you F-ing dumbass" (umm, why do all my dream character swear at me and stuff?). I was pretty gutted coz im female. so i departed the concert and wandered the streets alone. 
Turning into a store, i found my reflection looking at me through the mirror opposite to me on the wall. Suddenly i had a strong will to complete my new years resolution and to grow some balls. So facing the mirror, i got down to work. Closing my eyes i willed for ball to grow... and after reopening them i realised i had sprouted a pair of testicle! i was pleased as i have had bad gender changing experinece in the past!.....
however somthing was wrong! I was missing a penis! i had the balls but no penis! It looked soo odd!
so to complete the get up, i tryed to make a penis appear, but it just wouldnt happen! I gave up after a while with frustration.

well there you go... i got a newyears resolution and completed it all in the same dream! after that i had tryed to fly off to the moon with my new penis-less balls, but i was unable to even rise a few feet.

----------


## seeker28

*grumble, grumble*  I still haven't done either yet.  *grumble, grumble*

----------


## TimeStopper

I had a WILD today and asked several DCs what my resolution is. Most of them didn't reply, there was one DC that answed me. When I asked her she said "Wait three." I asked her to explain, but she just disappeared and the dream ended shortly after...

Still it was the longest LD i've had so far.

----------


## Graysong

Well, looks like I'm back with the advanced task.  ::lol:: 

It seems my memory is actually quite good inside my dreams, despite the lack of... well, intellect. Here's the dream, wrapped in spoiler tags for the sake of space.

*Spoiler* for _Graysong's Dream_: 




I was in some sort of roadside diner, the kind with the long bar in front, windows and table on the opposite side, and a checkered floor. It was mostly deserted, so I walked out to the back, finding a chain-link fence and some dumpsters. It occurred to me that I was waiting for someone to arrive, but knew not who (bit poetic, isn't it?)

I paced around to the front, finding the setting changed to a suburban house front. Standing in the driveway, I became lucid. Having remembered the advanced task, I pointed toward a spot on the pavement and called out, 'Take me to a planet far from our own system.'

Portals rarely work for me, but today it seemed they did; thousands of beads of light formed on the spot, and began to circle in impossibly intricate patterns. It was really quite beautiful. Weaving about, they finally formed a solid disk of light. I placed one foot upon it, and closed my eyes (whether voluntarily or not I cannot know.)

Opening my eyes, I looked out unto a marvelous landscape. It was a land of lush vegetation, wild and unkempt. Several wide gorges cut into the ground, and the greenery continued into them. It reminded me of the Grand Canyon of the U.S., yet filled with life. 

The sky above was of an equally spectacular form; the term 'Tempest' comes to mind. Swirling black and purple currents swarmed the sky, blocking out much of the light. This cast a strange light on the world below.

I was standing at the edge of an overhang, which appeared to be protruding over one of the gorges. I had a vague sense that someone stood beside me, but I cannot be sure.

I heard a tremendous crashing noise, but not before seeing a creature of extreme proportions (one foot in the gorge and one foot above caused it to lean, slightly.) He appeared to be some twisted form of human, and bore a crude club, easily the size of your average skyscraper. He hefted it high over his head, and was to bring it down with both hands upon my little overview. 

I pointed towards him, and instantly found myself looking through his eyes, down at myself. I looked, in fact, terribly small, though I could see my arm still raised. I placed the club down, and thereafter woke.




It was indeed a new experience for me, and I hope not to forget it.
-Graysong

----------


## Barns

Dammit! In a dream I non-lucidly visited another planet (Advanced task) Seeing the other planet suddenly made me remember  and I became lucid, but I was already there so I don't think it counts as I didn't travel there whilst lucid.

The planet was pretty cool though, there were monorails with glow-worms instead of trains.

I'm gonna try again tonight, I'll go to bed a bit earlier.

EDIT: Oh shoot! I should have morphed into an animal when I got there. I completely forgot about that bit.

----------


## Yoshu

Woohoo, first Dream Task completed, (Easy one). I asked one of my friends who was a DC in this particular dream, he said that I should stop eating oranges. This I found to be a bit weird but I did it  :smiley: !!!

Now I need any ideas for doing the hard one because I really want to do it!

Yoshu

----------


## Barns

Hooray! I managed the advanced task AND the morphing task last night in a WILD, it was so cool!

Here is what happened if anyone wants to know:


*Spoiler* for _SPOILER_: 



It was a normal WILD. I was in a forest which I have visited before in LDs. Because of this I knew my way around, (although some of the buildings had moved) I went over to the side of a freeway and then decided to try the task.

I stood next to a tree and shouted: "Here we go!". I couldn't think of a decent way to travel there so I just made a rope hang down out the sky. I grabbed the end of the rope and pulled hard, I held on and the rope zipped up into the air, and carried on into space with me on the end.

I flew past what looked like Jupiter and then carried on going. I looked up and saw that the rope was being pulled by a black thing, sillhouetted against the stars. It started raining in space, and I decided it was time to stop off at my planet. I stopped the rope and got off, falling through the atmosphere and landing using a flying technique.

The ground was entirely black, and the sky was browny green. There were lots of strange white creatures holding pipes and in the distance I could see some kind of glowing thing. I zoomed in (with my vision) and saw that there were glowing rocks with more of the white things about.

I tried to unzoom my vision but it got stuck. Then I remembered to morph. But all I could think of was into one of those white things. Since they were small I became really low down, but fast. I picked up a pipe to look like the rest of them, and then spent several minutes exploring before I woke up.



Do we need to PM a certain staff member or do they check this thread?

----------


## Clairity

> Do we need to PM a certain staff member or do they check this thread?



We check.  :wink2: 

I'm sending a PM to get you your wings (PS.. love the rope trick)!

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I dreamt that a tornado was coming toward me and I was running, scared, then I thought this might be a dream, so I stopped the tornado with my hands and made it go the other direction.  Now that I was lucid, I played around a while and then remembered the tasks.  I asked a woman what my new years resolution should be.  She asked me why I wanted to know and I said to better myself.  She said she didn't want to tell me but I asked again and she mentioned a friend that I haven't seen in years.  She said to stop worrying about this friend and think about myself more.  I said okay.  

I atempted the advanced task but didn't make it.  Last time I went to outerspace, I went on a pterydactal's back.  I called for the pterydactal and searched for him but couldn't find him this time.  I saw a statue of a walrus and I turned it into a flying walrus and rode on it.  It flew slowly but I did see the earth from below and I saw a star explode in a green and white circular explosion, it was beautiful.  We started sinking and I ended up somewhere in Asia, it looked like Chinese arcitechture.  I was on a roof and got on a gargoyle and flew on it's back.  It looked like a winged leopard and was hissing and growling but it flew faster, but I woke up shortly after this and didn't make it to any planets.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I tried the basic task, but it didn't turn out very well.  Not at all.

I was sort of half-heartedly WILDing the other night, and got stuck in sleep paralysis.  I felt my body go completely numb, and started to see the darkness at the foot of my bed get denser and form into the hazy shape of a monsterously disfigured person.   I started to get absolutely terrified, and feel the most terrible sensation of cold and evil.  The thing climbed onto my bed and onto my paralyzed body.  It grabbed my wrists to hold me down, and stared directly into my face.  It's face was that of a woman, but constantly changing.  It looked like it kept changing in age - from a young attractive girl to an old mummified corpse and back again.  

By this time, I was completely out of my mind terrified, but in the back of my mind I had this nagging thought that this felt familiar.  I was wracking my brain trying to remember what to do to get out of this situation.  I remembered that if I could get through this, I could make it to a lucid dream, but I couldn't think of what to do.  For some reason, as soon as I thought the word "lucid dream", I remembered the task of the month.  I somehow reasoned that if I could complete the task of the month, I could get away from this disgusting mummy lady dripping puss on my face.

I fixed my eyes on hers (the only part of my body I could still move), and yelled at her with my thoughts, "What's my new years resolution?".  Her face turned to an unattractive middle aged woman, and she leaned back and smiled in a sinister way.  "My new years resolution is to harvest your semen, and devour your soul," she replied.   

I was now completely lucid, and no longer afraid.  I asked again, "But, what's MY resolution?"  She looked a little confused, and turned her head to look behind her.  I noticed there was a horrible looking man standing behind her this whole time.  He looked like a pale, ghostly translucent clown illuminated from within.  Sort of like a combination between the albino dread locked guys from that Matrix movie, and a rotting zombie in a clown suit. 

He walked towards me, and sat on the edge of my bed right beside me.  "You are going to discover the ability to open portals to other dimensions.  When you do, the offspring we have sired from your sperm will become all powerful and invade the planet.  We will start with Hawaii, since the people there are superstitious."

I was totally lucid now, and thought this quite rediculous.  "So, my new years resolution is to open a portal for some sort of demon clown invasion?"  I laughed,  "That doesn't sound very fun to me.  I don't think I'll keep that one."  

I decided I had had enough of this, and woke myself up to write it down.  The weird thing is, I had a dream about that same clown guy earlier in the night before this dream.  

So, if a bunch of my demon clown children warp to earth to devour Hawaii, I apologize ahead of time, guys.

----------


## S4ndm4n

I think Task of the Month is the BEST idea!

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

Do zombies and skeletons count as DC's? I hope they do  ::D:  Slap some wings on me! :boogie: 

New year's resolution
My dad and I were driving out on to the highway, not sure where we were going. As we came to the road that usually merges on to the highway, we had to stop because the road had been ripped straight out of the ground and was laying sideways to the side. We turned around and started heading down the other way of the highway and the road we were on started to break and tilt up. We managed to drive off the end before it could raise to high, kind of like one of those bridges that that raises up to let boats pass underneath it. We were driving down this road and I noticed my dad was driving pretty close to the edge so I told him we should just stop. When we got out, I went around front of the car and hopped down this little ledge and was in this little grassy area with a lake around it. I realized here that what had just happened to the highway couldn't of really happened in real life so I knew I was dreaming. It was really cold and icy so I decided to make it snow! I wooshed my arms up and the landscape slowly turned winter white. I was really happy with myself because I have never tried changing the weather before. I turned around and there were some zombies there. I decided to ask one what my New Year's resolution should be. I ask him twice and after the second time he replied: "Be ...... more...... confident". So I guess I was happy with that. The zombie that told me was half zombie half skeleton and he wore a tattered dark blue linen cloth shirt. I picked up some snow and made a snowball and threw it at him. These 2 zombies and I had a snowball fight and then I slowly started to lose lucidity and woke up...

----------


## FooFightersKid

last night i had a lucid and when i finally remembered what to ask, i was told:

"simply relax and find it in yourself to find a resolution. its been in you all this time"

i responded "i need help though"

and got "are you going to become lucid more this year? or are you going to become lucid more"

so thats that. 

and as for the advanced, last week i went to the moon and found that gravity was twice if not three times more intense than on earth (funny how it would be like that)

i had no luck turning into anything i found though

----------


## AURON

been lucid a lot and decided to finally go for both tasks this month. This'll be the first month I've actually attempted both!  Attempt, being the key word...here's what happened.

 I walked out into the middle of the road and thought about the task of the month. I told him that I was going to fly to mars. I took off and started flying and I landed near the road. I kept thinking about flying and didn't worry about going in the sky....I felt all of this wind and gravity pressing down on me like I was....but I'm still on the ground...everything gets really weird for a second, and things clear up. I've traveled from my front yard to the road to the ditch, and I look to the left of me and theres this these networked series of screens hovering there. They were green with black background's and yellow lettering....

"I'm in the future" I shout into the phone. The first thing i do is go over to check the mail and theres a magazine that says 547 on it. I look inside and they have toys...must be antiques of some sort. One of them was sonic the hedgehog and the other was shaq...but it was when he played for the magic. The mail box only had my fathers name on it so I'm assuming that my mother passed away and he was the last one left...but the house was kind of empty, so maybe he was gone too. I don't remember too much of what I did but I was just assuming that everything is going to be normal when I walked outside and what I saw was just amazing. In the field across my street there was a giant machine that was rooted in the middle of the field. It had long arms that shot up at an angle and down all the way into to the earth. It reminded me of stripped umbrella half way open, but much thicker and so much more detal in all of the moving parts. At the tips there were rotating mechanisms that plowed the earth in a circular motion. The sky was grey and there were two *tornadoes* crashing into each other near the machine, and I'm just thinking about* Ophelia Blue* and wondering why her dream signs are in my dream as everything fades.

ps I read her dj before going to sleep..

----------


## kevtegr8

Basically I tried to fly to another planet but I ended up reaching the outer bounds of the universe ::shock:: 

This is the lucid part, the rest is in my dream journal.





> This soon turns into me just flying. Once I start flying I realize that I can only fly in dreams. Exited I attempt to make a graceful dive but it ends haphazardly and I am barely able to retain altitude. I enter a building and collect myself. I feel my wrist and I am amazed at the amount of detail, I can feel my watch and everything is exactly as it should be. I then have a little fun flying through the ceiling into the attic and back down again. I then remember that I wanted to complete the task of the month and go to another planet. I first wanted to go home and get a gun, because having a gun would probably be more fun/safer when I went to a new world. I flew up and up hoping that when I turned around I could locate North America and find my house. Unfortunatly when I turned around I found myself in an empty room. The room did have a table in the center with a bin ontop of that. Inside the bin was the universe, darkness, stars everything. I got really scared and I dived back into the bin and back into the building. My friend Effie was there and he starts playing Mexican music on a portable radio. I tell him to turn it off and he just turns it louder. I figure Its probably music in the waking world and it would soon wake me up. I shoot into the sky but everything starts fading and I realize I have nothing to hold onto. The dream dissolves and I find myself in my bed. I did not realize it at the time but the bed was in the wrong place in my room, and my room was clean. My mom is out of my room yelling something and I worry that she smelled the marijuana smoke. I look around and I have no paraphernalia around and she enters. I don’t remember what she said but after that I wrote the dream down in my journal and while I’m writing I wake up in real life quite surprised.



oh well, I guess Ill try again tonight

----------


## Quark

> I look forward to doing the tasks again.  I finished last months basic task today, oh well too late.  Anyway, it was the most wonderful and lucid of lucid dreams.  Entirely freeking realer than real.  I asked three DCs in an office what my dream name was, they insisted it is 'Seeker'.
> 
> I even argued with them about it for a few moments and they would not change their minds



Ahh I had an awesome lucid last night (WILD). Strange considering it was the night that I signed up for dreamviews, and I browsed the forums when I awoke after 5 hours to try it. I asked a DC (apparently a dream guide, she says) my name. She said Hitler twice before laughing intensely. She then said it was 'Library'. I asked another DC and she said 'Book-worm'. 

=/

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally had the chance to try the Task of the Month. I got to sleep in so I did a WBTB.


I didn't quite WILD. But I drifted into a dream immediately. I was with my mom in the kitchen. She had her sewing maching on the table. I was talking to her, but I started to sense things were not right. I questioned it and realized that I was in a dream. I continued to watch my mom, she was jumping all around and acting like a kid. I wondered why I didn't pick up on the fact that it was a dream before this point.

I thought, "Now's the chance to do a lucid task of the month". I decided to start with the basic. I was about to ask her what my New Year's resolution should be....but then "I woke up."

It didn't take me long to realize that this was a False Awakening. I don't remember where I was, but the next thing I remember was that I was flying. I could see beautiful red cliffs all around me. I flew for a few minutes then I saw a guy on the ground. He was standing by a trailhead and reading a sign. I started to land by him. At first he seemed surprised to see me flying. But then he knodded as if figuring out that I was lucid dreaming. I reached out my hand and he started flying after me. He was in his twenties and had dark hair that was receding a little. 

I could see the ocean in front of us. I flew over some hills and saw the land drop out from under me and I was now flying high over the beach and soon over the water. I started sinking a little and was slightly nervous that I was going to end up in the water. But then I had confidence that even though I'd go low that I would still stay above the water.

I looked behind me and saw that the guy didn't want to come over the water. I turned back and went to where he was standing. I then remembered to try the task again. 

So I asked him what my New year's Resolution should be. I had no idea what he was going to say. I was very curious. He finally said to me, "Your New Year's Resolution....you should ratify your drinks."

I said, "What does that mean? And what do you mean by 'drinks'--I don't drink. I don't get it".

I wasn't really satisfied with that because I didn't understand it. So I looked around. I saw a boy with dark curly hair that looked about 12. I asked him what my N Y's resolution should be. But he wouldn't answer. Then for some strange reason I decided to kiss him (I have been doing that in LDs lately...age doesn't seem to matter...it's like I'm just curious to see what it's like to kiss dream people). But as I closed in he was like a ghost. I couldn't make contact. 

So I went and found a group of little girls that looked about 6 years old. I asked them what my NYR should be. Then I felt I needed to clarify. I told them that NYRs would be things like, "I will exercise more regularly this year"...or "I will eat healthier" and things like that.


But then one of the girls started crying over something, and I went to comfort her. She looked like Lana from Smallville when she was little. I told her that she was a very beautiful little girl.


There was another LD but I have to go and will finish later.

----------


## CloudOne

a planet outside the solar system

I was there a long time ago, too bad I didn't morph into a plant.

----------


## CloudOne

Anyway I would like to complete the task but I don't know how to prove it that I did.  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> Anyway I would like to complete the task but I don't know how to prove it that I did.



Tasks of the Month must be accomplished/completed during that month and don't require "proof".. you just have to post the details of the experience.

----------


## Serith

I completed the basic task this morning, and attempted the advanced task.  Here's what I posted about it in my dream journal.



I was driving through a strange desert land, populated by bizarre people with orange reptilian skin.  Around when we passed the tornado, I realized I was dreaming.  At this point, I decided to complete the lucid tasks of the month. For the basic task, I turned to the guy next to me in the car, and asked him what my new year's resolution should be.  When I woke up, I couldn't remember what he said, and I'm still uncertain, but I think it was something like "Buy more things". 

 Anyway, I got out of the car, and thinking I might have already completed the advanced task, I asked one of the lizard people if we were on another planet.  He replied that we were still on earth.  So, I looked in the sky, and chose a star.

I haven't had much luck going to specific places chosen before sleeping before, so I figured going to another planet might be tough to do successfully.  However, I figured it might not be too tough to bring the planet to me.  Using telekinesis, I dragged the star towards the earth until I could see something orbiting it, at which point I grabbed that orbiting object with my mind, and began bringing that in instead.  It looked like a star, but I figured that planets look like stars from that distance. As it came closer, I realized that it might have really been a star, and at the point where it filled almost the entire sky, I woke up.

----------


## seeker28

Yahoo!  I finally managed to do one of tasks.

I did the Basic Task.

I was driving around in this car looking for some DCs.  By a fishing pond I saw a group of old people.  I figured one of them might be willing to help me out.  As I walked up I realized they were all speaking in a foreign language.  I asked if any of them speak English.  One old man said he did.
"What should my New Year's Resolution be," I asked him.

He looked at me seriously.  "You should be a big industry girl," he finally said.

I was a bit annoyed, as this made no sense, so I asked, "What kind of industry?"

He looked at all of his fishing buddies and they all laughed.  "hay-sha, I think."

"I don't know about hay-sha for her, " one old lady said.

So the old guy pulls out a pen light and looks in my ears.  He feels my head and taps on my skull.  "Shiva," he says now.  "That's for sure."

All of the old people laugh and talk to each other in their language.  I wonder what they are saying, but from their gestures and the tone of their laughter, I think maybe the old guy just told me I should be a prostitute or porn star. :tongue2: 

Anyway, I kiss his cheek and tell him thank you for his help.

Anyway, there's my dream.

----------


## CloudOne

Today I managed to do both tasks. I wasn't expecting success with completing these tasks and I was surprised how easy I've done it.

From my Dream Journal:

1. After I woke up (FA) in my room, I did reality check by walking through wall. I saw surroundings of my house and I remembered that I could do DV tasks. So I wished to be on another planet, but instead of I appeared in the city. On the street there was an old woman whom I asked about my New Years resolution. She replied that mine is one year older than hers. I don't know what she meant by that but DC always tend to be the weird ones.

2. A few LDs passed, I was on a bus station. It was night. I wanted to get into the bus but it has crashed before it got to the station. So I had to wait on the other side of the road for another bus. That bus which arrived was empty so I got in. A while after, I realised I can do the second task so I transformed the bus into a space shuttle. While it was flying the nature below me changed into a beautiful picture of glowing city. I was firing little fireballs from my finger for fun. Then the sky changed a color to blue/violet, moon disappeared and a planet which was dark violet appeared there. I was approaching the planet and when I was near I transported myself onto a crater that was on the surface. As soon as I was there I was attacked by insect natives. They were 50 cm in size and they were firing big stings on me. It pretty much hurt so I woke up.

That's it. I'm looking forward to next month's tasks.

----------


## Pastulio_

Gah! I'm running out of time to do the tasks!

----------


## kevtegr8

Tried again last night, I just could not fly above about treetop level anybody have any advice on getting past this barrier? I guess I just have tonight and tomorrow night, if I do it Thursday night does that count?

The rest of my dream is on my dream journal the link is in my sig.





> Exited I thought, What am I going to do I then remembered the task of the month. I went into my dads office to get a gun from his safe for my adventure to another planet. Unfortunately at this point I started losing sight, everything became blurry and I couldnt feel anything. I yelled Increase vividness!Nothing happened... I yelled it again INCREASE VIVIDNESS nothing happenedI go into my room and find my cell phone, I figure the 7 button is probably the vividness button so I press it a bunch of times. Sure enough everything begins to snap back into focus. I then went not to my dads safe but to my hallway. I found my glock 19 airsoft gun and my fathers glock 17 with training bullets in it. I figure these are good enough because I am dreaming so I can just make them shoot real bullets. I then go back into my room, get a running start and dive headfirst through my window breaking the glass and flying into the air. I see the moon, its craters are exaggerated and it is growing slightly. I aim towards it and fly/swim hoping to fly past it and on to the unknown. I am making almost no progress and when I stop moving my arms and legs I float gently back to earth. Again I cannot get above treetop level. I imagine myself flying past the sun but this shuts off my focus from the dream, I hear my sister opening a cabinet door in the hallway and I wake up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I made the attempt last night for the Advanced Task. This is part of a humongously large dream of mine, so this time I will just post the relevant part.


I was now *flying* outside my mom's house at night. As I looked up at the stars, I suddenly remembered that the main thing I had wanted to do if I had a lucid dream was to complete the *Advanced Task* of flying to another planet.

I remembered being able to fly to the stars in the past, so that gave me comfidence. I just stared out at the night and concentrated... and all around me I started seeing stars. I pushed forward and saw the stars rushing by me. I tried to keep my eye out for planets. I finally saw one, but it passed me too quickly. I tried to slow down a bit, but stars were still passing me. I looked and saw another planet. It was reddish brown and had little crators. I got closer, but I passed it. I tried to turn around, but at this point I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Tried again last night, I just could not fly above about treetop level anybody have any advice on getting past this barrier?



I have flown out into space several times. But I have never been able to fly into space by flying up. I have the same problem with hitting barriers if I go too high. But I have found that I can get there by suddenly teleporting there. The first time I went into space I teleported by flying through a mirror.

I think the "barrier problem" is common enough. So for those of us that have that, we need to get to space by other means.

BTW, nice dream. You did a good job getting the vividness to come back. Very creative.

The more practice we have, the more we find that little tricks like this can work for us.

----------


## kevtegr8

mmm yes I'm thinking about a jet pack, training wheels ::roll:: 

I tried teleporting kind of when I imagined myself flying past the sun, but it was pretty much the equivalent of closing my eyes and daydreaming it took my attention off the dream and allowed the outside sound wake me up. 

I'm kinda afraid of mirrors, I just don't know where it will take me, Ive never encountered one during a lucid dream yet.

I could always dream spin myself onto an exploratory craft thats about to land, but I figure this as kind of cheating.  ::?:  but then again that would be pretty cool with like teammates, Might be useful to have more than one ambassador for interstellar relations.

----------


## ninja9578

Gotta take baby steps when learning to fly  :tongue2:   You could have teleported into a spaceship, that's not cheating.  The task just said fly to another planet.  You could get on a plane and just sit there while it flew and it would have counted.

----------


## kevtegr8

I know its not cheating, I meant cheating for me, like I don't wanna cheat myself. I would feel a lot more accomplished if I completed the task without teleporting.

----------


## Serith

I tried to complete the advanced lucid task of the month again, and failed again.  I was in a park, realized I was dreaming, and decided to complete the task by flying to another planet by car.  I got in a car, and managed to make it fly, although it was much harder than using telekinesis on other things, because I was moving with the car.  I tried several times, but each time I reached a point where I could go no higher, usually because I lost my mental grip on the car, but once because I ran into a large ceiling.

----------


## ninja9578

What is it with people and flying into ceilings?  :tongue2:   You're not the first person to say that, but if I run into a ceiling tonight, I'm blaming you.   :tongue2:   I'm kidding.

----------


## phonix

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Today I finally did the second task, I did it without even realizing. Heres what happened.

I was really tired because, I took some strong flu medicine so I feel asleep quickly. I woke up sometime in the night and couldn't be bothered to look at the time so I went back to sleep. I began to feel as though I was being dragged off my bed! Then I heard some weird nosies and then it felt like someone was sitting on me. I was like WTF!!!!

After a while it stopped and I opened my eyes, for some odd reason everything was moving 10 times slower. It took me 3 minutes to get outta bed, but when I looked around I wasn't even in my own room; I was in some next barren wasteland. I had WILDed without even meaning to  :tongue2: 

I looked around and there were monsters everywhere. So being the "Lucid mage" I conjured up magic such as fireballs and  lightening spells. To my relief  I appeared to have 100&#37; dream control!  ::banana::  But, then a massive dragon appeared, but I refused to wake up, so summoning all my lucidity I turned into the beast (Yes and it was freaking awesome!) and began breathing fire out of my mouth. When I killed it I looked around. Everything was dead apart from me. I remembered about the task of the month and looked up at the sky; a red moon orbited this planet. I lay down still in my dragon form but unfortunately woke up.   

So do I get my badge? I visited and saved a planet and turned into a monster from it! But I didn't fly to it though because my dream already landed me there though, but plz!! It can't be my fault  that my dream wants me to get this!

EDIT: Thank you!!! for the badge!

----------


## Namio

in my one and only so far lucid dream i asked my mum about what my new years resoulutions were. do i still get the reward even though i didn't get an answer. plz i need some respect

----------


## Vex Kitten

> in my one and only so far lucid dream i asked my mum about what my new years resoulutions were. do i still get the reward even though i didn't get an answer. plz i need some respect



I believe you do still get the prize, though now it's Feb and the new set of tasks should be posted soon.

Congrats.
 ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Better late than never.  Sorry, your wings would have already fallen off, but start the March tasks.  If they aren't posted by tonight I'll do it.

----------


## Pastulio_

Don't you mean February? Don't get too far ahead of yourself! :wink2:

----------

